# Transformador de bajo coste a partir de microondas



## unleased!

Una de las piezas mas caras al hacer una fuente de alimentación lineal de gran potencia, a parte de los condensadores electrolíticos, es sin duda el transformador. En la construcción de una fuente de poder puede representar, según la potencia, entre el 60 hasta el 80% del coste total del material. A esto también se le añade que no tenemos tenemos todos los voltajes o embobinados secundarios que nos hacen falta o, peor aún, según en que zona o según el país de donde es uno resulta extremadamente dificil o imposible encontrar el que necesitamos sin tener que importarlo de fuera.
Teniendo un día yo un microondas que iba a tirar porque estaba estropeado (magnetrón estropeado, aquí por el precio de uno te compras el micro entero) me decidí a abrirlo y aprovecharle algunas piezas como interruptores, la bombilla que ilumina el interior(siempre se suelen usar) el condensador, los diodos rectificadores de alta(caros y dificiles de encontrar) y los imanes del magnetrón para pegar los tornillos y los clips. En esto que lo voy a cerrar de nuevo y me fijo en el transformador que le da tensión al magnetrón. Lo observo y me fijo que tiene el primario y los secundarios bién diferenciados y separados y pensé: En el primario entran 220V y salen por el secundario principal unos 2000V si el primario está bién, elimino el secundario, lo rebobino y puedo obtener la tensión que quiera ¿no?. Así que vamos a ver un poco por encima como dotarnos de un transformador de un mínimo de 800VA que si lo encontrais en un basurero o por hay tirado os sale gratis        

Si veis algún artilugio en la basura que tenga esta pinta es un microondas:





No es necesario que tenga tantos botones ni reloj.

Bueno, vamos a abrir el microondas y veremos nuestro transformador:

Como vemos tiene los bobinados separados y perfectamente identificados. El transformador tiene que tener el primario en buén estado si no, no nos vale. Procederemos a desconectarlo y a sacarlo de su lugar.
Ahora lo que vamos a hacer es eliminar el embobinado secundario. *NO* lo conecteis a la red eléctrica ya que el secundario proporciona 2000 y pico voltios a 0.5 Amperios (500mA) y esta corriente a semejante voltaje es *MORTAL*. Quedan avisados, que ningún muerto me venga a reclamar después. El que no tenga ningún conocimiento de electricidad y piense que esto es un juego mejor que se abstenga de hacerlo y que lo use de pisapapeles.
Para eliminar el embobinado tenemos dos opciones. Podemos cojer un taladro y broca de hierro y "vaciar" pero después nos será mucho mas dificil embobinar. La otra opción es desmontar el transformador hasta dejar los carretes libres por lo que podremos hilar el cobre a nuestro gusto. Para esta segunda opción hay dos posibilidades que son desmontar lámina a lámina el transformador (trabajo lento y tedioso) o si tenemos la grandisima suerte que el núcleo está formado por chapas agrupadas todas en una *E* y en una *I* y soldadas entre sí como fué mi caso entonces entonces lo que tenemos que hacer es simplemente cortar esas soldaduras con una sierra para el hierro.

Los mas avispados podrán ver que el transformador solo tiene el primario en la foto. Esto es porque ya lo desmonté hace un año y ahora cuando le saqué la foto no tenía ganas de volverle poner el secundario porque entra a presión y tengo miedo a que al volverlo a sacar se dañe el primario. Cortaremos solamente las soldaduras que unen la *E* con la *I* y las demás las dejamos como están ya que si no se nos desmonta todo el núcleo. Una vez cortado le damos un pequeño golpecito para que se despegue la cola, eliminamos el primario y nos tiene que quedar algo como esto:

Como veis ahora tenemos espacio de sobra para colocar nuestro/s secundario/s.
Si os fijais, entre el primario y el secundario hay dos chapitas. Estas chapitas lo que hacen es limitar el campo magnético para que en picos altos no se dispare el consumo a mas de 1.2 o 1.5Kw según potencia. Si se quita una obteneis mas potencia pero el primario se calienta demasiado y si quitais las dos o saltan los magnetotermicos o arde el transformador ya que el consumo que llega a demandar de la red supera los 35 Amperios. En uso continuo suele dar unos 600 a 800VA y en cortos periodos alcanza los 1000, 1200 hasta 1500VA que hablando en llano podrían ser unos 100 Amperios a 12 Voltios que no está nada mal para el precio.
Aquí veis (perdón por la calidad) las dos chapitas puestas:

Ahora llega la parte del embobinado. Aquí cada uno que lo haga según sus necesidades y sus criterios. Lo que puedo aconsejar es, que si no se dispone del carrete, coger un trozo de cartulina o cartón duro delgado y plegarlo con las medidas del núcleo y sobre este hilar nuestro secundario para después montarlo facilmente. Sobre el número de espiras y sección hay ya varios post en el foro donde consultar por lo que no indico pautas, lo único que por cada vuelta suele dar mas o menos 1 voltio o 1.5 voltios.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

Colocamos nuestro secundario en su sitio y volvemos a armar el núcleo tal como estaba.

El núcleo atarlo bién que no se mueva con alambre, tornillos o con lo que se os ocurra, lo que tiene que quedar es bien apretado para que no se produzcan perdidas importantes ni vibraciones. Una vez que tenemos todo montado es preferible bañarlo en barniz, laca, o ¿pintura? (para gustos colores   ) que no sea conductor para así pegar las chapas y evitar que al estar conectado emita ruido o tipico zumbido de la línea eléctrica (50 o 60Hz según pais) por las chapas sueltas. Si necesitais un transformador con relación 1:1 (el voltaje de entrada es el mismo de salida) para conectar vuestros aparatos aislados de la red, lo único que teneis que hacer es buscar dos transformadores iguales y a uno de ellos le poneis como secundario el primario del otro. A disfrutar de un transformador muy barato, potente y de facil construcción.
Saludos!


_Primera imagen pertenece a http://www.cocinaria.com/*http://www.cocinaria.com/*
Segunda imagen pertenece a http://www.yoreparo.com/*http://www.yoreparo.com/*
El resto de imagenes son propias del autor.
Prohibida la copia de este articulo sin previo aviso al autor (unleased!)
Escrito y publicado por unleased! para https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/*www.forosdeelectronica.com*_


----------



## psychatog

Yo tengo una duda. El transformador esta pensado para consumo continuo o instantaneo? De ser instantaneo sirve igual la potencia que entrega?
A lo mejor, si pudiese ver las fotos, me daria cuenta. Pero solo veo sombras, por que mi monitor es un c****a.


----------



## unleased!

El transformador, lo que marca la placa suele ser en cortos periodos (un minuto o así) en modo continuo la potencia suele ser la mitad por lo que lo que marque tienes que dividirlo entre 2. Se le puede exprimir mas potencia pero como ya dije tiene sus riesgos.
En tal caso si quieres saber la potencia exacta que da solo tienes que medir el núcleo y aplicar un par de formulas o en el tercer link ya tienes un programa que te dice aproximado la potencia:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/calculo-diseno-construccion-transformadores-12895/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/manual-diseno-transformadores-2922/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/calculo-transformadores-mediante-software-7841/

Sorry por las fotos, salvo el movil no tengo mejor cámara.
saludos!


----------



## arrivaellobo

Reavivo el tema para preguntar: ¿Todos los microondas llevan un transformador?


----------



## jgaleano

claro que si esa es una parte vital del microondas, asi que si ya viste uno ve por el.


----------



## arrivaellobo

Bien! Os agradezco esta información. En cuanto vea uno para desechar me lo quedo! 
Un saludo


----------



## blasidalen

Hola compañeros,he construido usando el nucleo y el primario ,cambiando solo el secundario varios transformadores para fuentes de ordenador;el ultimo fue ayer.pero siempre tuve un gran problema que impide su uso continuo ,pues a la media hora el nucleo esta mui mui caliente y tienen un altisimo consumo en reposo.Agradecerie mucho alguna sugerencia ya que necesito 36-36v10A
para un amplificador de audio y el precio es astronomico .Espero puedan ayudarme con sugerencias.gracias

perdon,quise decir para amplificadores y no fuentes de ordenador como escribi.


----------



## Nimer

blasidalen dijo:


> Hola compañeros,he construido usando el nucleo y el primario ,cambiando solo el secundario varios transformadores para fuentes de ordenador;el ultimo fue ayer.pero siempre tuve un gran problema que impide su uso continuo ,pues a la media hora el nucleo esta mui mui caliente y tienen un altisimo consumo en reposo.Agradecerie mucho alguna sugerencia ya que necesito 36-36v10A
> para un amplificador de audio y el precio es astronomico .Espero puedan ayudarme con sugerencias.gracias
> 
> perdon,quise decir para amplificadores y no fuentes de ordenador como escribi.



Pegate una vuelta por acá Como obtener algunos datos de los transformadores, donde EZvalla explica cómo, a partir del tamaño del núcleo, calcular la potencia aparente, potencia real, y la corriente máxima capaz de entregar un transformador.

Saludos.








			
				unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Una vez cortado le damos un pequeño golpecito para que se despegue la cola, *eliminamos el primario* y nos tiene que quedar algo como esto:



Acá hay un pequeñísimo error.. Creo que hay que eliminar el SECUNDARIO, y dejar el primario, para luego volver a bobinar el secundario.
Por lo demás, excelente thread.


----------



## Helminto G.

ya he visto microondas con fuente conmutada para el alto voltaje, y si su aparato trae este tipo de fuentes pues no creo que funcione para los fines que describen, pero es facil de distinguir el que buscan pesa demoniales


----------



## Tacatomon

helminto dijo:


> ya he visto microondas con fuente conmutada para el alto voltaje, y si su aparato trae este tipo de fuentes pues no creo que funcione para los fines que describen, pero es facil de distinguir el que buscan pesa demoniales



Usan SMPS para el alto voltaje??? Unas fotos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

no tengo pero te juro que las hay los he visto considerando la relacion de tamaño el transformador es enorme comparado con los pequeños de ferrita de fuentes como de pc, pero es como la tercera parte de uno como los anteriores


----------



## Tacatomon

Yo no se que hacer, SMPS o buscar un graaaaaan trafo...

Si el horno de micro es de 1500W esa fuente, el nucleo de esa fuente se los tiene que bancar.!!! de ahi que lo recicle jajajajja

Saludos!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hay que tener cuidado cuando usen los trafos de los microondas, ya que no están calculados ni ensamblados para operar como un trafo normal para audio. Esto es por que el modo de trabajo de estos trafos es intermitente, pero con tiempos de operación y reposo similares (recuerden que un microondas regula la potencia del magnetrón controlando los períodos de corte y conducción del mismo....lo que sería una suerte de PWM).
El bobinado primario está diseñado para saturar magnéticamente al núcleo, por eso es que algunos dicen que calienta muchísimo cuando está en operación en un amplificador.
Lamentablemente hay que sacar también el primario y recalcularlo, junto con el secundario, para las nuevas condiciones de operación. Es un error dejar el primario y rebobinar el secundario, por que así se sigue hirviendo el trafo, y va a palmar algún bobinado...tarde o temprano.
Hay toda otra historia con el montaje de las chapas, que deberían estar entrelazadas, aisladas entre sí (esto mas o menos va bien), pero no deberían soldadas, por que eso elimina el entrehierro que está en el diseño de un trafo normal. 

En fin, cuidado como usan el trafo del microondas...

Saludos!


----------



## A Class

Si,yo corroboro la informacion de ezavalla,un trafo de microondas,dejando el primario y bobinando el secundariote da unas prestaciones increibles... pero se recalienta que da gusto,yo tengo 2 hechos asi,y son un churro,te sirven para pruebas y experimentos,pero poco tiempo,ya que en unos 10 miutos,el primario empezara a hervir,y al final...pues acabara fundiendose si no lo apagas
Pero tienen unas pocas aplicaciones muy interesantes,puedes soldar chapas finas,puedes probar aparatos de gran consumo durante una prueba,o si te gusta trastear puedes reventar cosas y divertirte quemando todo tipo de elementos como,minas de grafito,minas de carbon,puedes hacer estallar condensadores o sacarle fuego a algun transistor,etc etc


----------



## jorger

Tacatomon dijo:


> Usan SMPS para el alto voltaje??? Unas fotos!!!



Si,las hay.Aunque me parece extraño:


PD:La foto no es mía.

Un saludo.


----------



## blasidalen

lo que dice ezavalla es cierto,he bobinado otro tipo de transformadores con resultado optimo,algunos aprovechados de sai,ups,invirtiendo los bobinados y modificando el que pasa a ser secundario;lo que no comprendo es que alguien afirme que los transfos de microondas son un FILON

Perdon por la interrupccion,lo que intento decir es que incluso bobinando el primario en consecuencia no se consiguen meter las vueltas necesarias en el secundario conforme a la potenciaque puede dar el nucleo,y hablo de 300w no pretendo sacarle 1000como se afirma en algunos comentarios;sencillamente no cabe el hilo amenos que se use una seccion inferior ala que se necesita para la potencia mencionada en funcion de una determinada tension.Ya lo di por imposible tras varios intentos infructuosos y sigo sin transfomadores para mi ampli y me gaste el presupuestoque tenia pa  el y mas.Gracia por la respuesta.Saludos cordiales


----------



## Tacatomon

blasidalen dijo:


> lo que dice ezavalla es cierto,he bobinado otro tipo de transformadores con resultado optimo,algunos aprovechados de sai,ups,invirtiendo los bobinados y modificando el que pasa a ser secundario;lo que no comprendo es que alguien afirme que los transfos de microondas son un FILON
> 
> Perdon por la interrupccion,lo que intento decir es que incluso bobinando el primario en consecuencia no se consiguen meter las vueltas necesarias en el secundario conforme a la potenciaque puede dar el nucleo,y hablo de 300w no pretendo sacarle 1000como se afirma en algunos comentarios;sencillamente no cabe el hilo amenos que se use una seccion inferior ala que se necesita para la potencia mencionada en funcion de una determinada tension.Ya lo di por imposible tras varios intentos infructuosos y sigo sin transfomadores para mi ampli y me gaste el presupuestoque tenia pa  el y mas.Gracia por la respuesta.Saludos cordiales



@jorger: WOW esi si es una fuente de micro!!! Que toroide (babeando...)

@blasidalen, dices que hicistes las formulas para rebobinar un trafo de horno y no te dio el espacio para bobinar correctamente???. Respecto a unas formulas que dio Ezavalla me da, para un trafo de horno de "1200W" que el trafo se banca solo 365W...
¿Podrías poner el metodo que usastes y los calculos...?

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

> Si,las hay.Aunque me parece extraño:
> http://img52.imageshack.us/i/inverter.jpg/


http://img52.imageshack.us/i/inverter.jpg/http://img52.imageshack.us/i/inverter.jpg/
ya ven ya ven, les dije que existian no estoy loco!!!!!

me intereso esa idea de usarlo para pruebas en aparatos de gran consumo, pero me surgio otra idea interesante, se podria usar secundarios intercambiables?


----------



## Tacatomon

Pero, helminto, si quieres cambiarle el secundario al moustro de la foto, necesitas los calculos, sabrá dios que topología es esa fuente. EN las fotos se aprecia un solo transistor de potencia. Flyback acaso?


----------



## Cacho

helminto dijo:


> ya ven ya ven, les dije que existian no estoy loco!!!



[Tono de Broma]Momento, que no son dos cuestiones mutuamente excluyentes [/Tono de Broma]

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Cacho dijo:


> [Tono de Broma]Momento, que no son dos cuestiones mutuamente excluyentes [/Tono de Broma]
> 
> Saludos



JAJjnwdjasdasasdas Acabo de escupir el cafe enfrente del monitor!!!! ajsnjnasjd. Che compañero Helminto, tenías razon!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

tacatomon me referia a secundarios intercambiables para estos:



si se pudiera seria un buen aparato de prueba, solo colocas el secundario apropiado y pruebas


----------



## Tacatomon

El compañero A Class lo intento y no le resulto para nada bien. El detalle es este.
Realmente el nucloe de microondas se banca esos "1000W" por cortos periodos de tiempo. Por ejemplo, en un amplificador, se le exige potencia en forma mas o menos contínua, Sirven???.

Ahora, si no lo bobinamos de acuerdo a las formulas y dejamos el primario y bobinamos el secundario a nuestro antojo, vienen los problemas de sobrecalentamiento y demás por que ese primario esta hecho para el secundario de alto voltaje. Lo malo es que si lo bobinamos desde cero (primario y secundario) al hacer las formulas y sacar la potencia aparente de nucleo, este nos sale con una misera cantidad de watts...

Simplemente una gran decepción.


----------



## Helminto G.

y para aquello de las pruebas? cortos periodos de uso


----------



## luisgrillo

Ami me gusto la idea de los secundarios intercambiados.

Pero creo que seria la diferente la manera de sujetar las laminas I con las E para que sea mas facil poderlas cambiar.


----------



## Tacatomon

Luisgrillo , com ves la fuente SMPS del micro, se le podrá mover alguna cosilla, no lo se, reciclar el nucleo, rebobinar...

Que opinas...


----------



## blasidalen

hola compañero,resumiendo la formula que uso para calcular la potencia del nucleo y el numero de vueltas es:

potencia del nucleo= area  x  area  x 0.8(en cm cuadrados)

3x6.5=19.5
19.5x19.5=380
380x0.8=304w

dispongo por tanto de un nucleo de304watios

Numero de vueltas por voltio: 100.000.000/B X 4.44 X F X0.9 X S

100.000.000/800x4.44x50x0.9x19.5=3.2vueltas  p0r voltio

220 x 3.2=704vueltas en el primario(tesion de red 220v)

70 x 3.2=224vueltas secundario (de 70 voltios con toma central)

la seccion para el primario es/v=304/220=1.3amperios que corresponde a un diametro de hilo de 0.7mm.

la del secundario es:304/70=4.3amperios que corresponde a un diametro de hilo de 1.29mm.

(B son los Gaus que pueden atravesar un centimetro cuadrado del nucleo sin saturarse;4.44 es una constante;50 es la frecuencia de red;0.9 es una constante para compensar perdidas y19.5 es la seccion del nucleo en cm cuadrados)


----------



## luisgrillo

Seee, @Tacatomon, es casi el mismo nucleo que un transfo flyback. esos nucleos estan construidos con materiales comparables como n80 de ferroxcube o pc90 de TDK.

Puedes tomar valores de Bmax de hasta 450mT.

Alguna vez los use en ua SPMS experimental y con resultados muy buenos.


----------



## jorger

Supongo que esa smps estará diseñada para funcionar todo el tiempo porque si no...


----------



## Tacatomon

blasidalen dijo:


> hola compañero,resumiendo la formula que uso para calcular la potencia del nucleo y el numero de vueltas es:
> 
> potencia del nucleo= area  x  area  x 0.8(en cm cuadrados)
> 
> 3x6.5=19.5
> 19.5x19.5=380
> 380x0.8=304w
> 
> dispongo por tanto de un nucleo de304watios
> 
> Numero de vueltas por voltio: 100.000.000/B X 4.44 X F X0.9 X S
> 
> 100.000.000/800x4.44x50x0.9x19.5=3.2vueltas  p0r voltio
> 
> 220 x 3.2=704vueltas en el primario(tesion de red 220v)
> 
> 70 x 3.2=224vueltas secundario (de 70 voltios con toma central)
> 
> la seccion para el primario es/v=304/220=1.3amperios que corresponde a un diametro de hilo de 0.7mm.
> 
> la del secundario es:304/70=4.3amperios que corresponde a un diametro de hilo de 1.29mm.
> 
> (B son los Gaus que pueden atravesar un centímetro cuadrado del nucleo sin saturarse;4.44 es una constante;50 es la frecuencia de red;0.9 es una constante para compensar perdidas y19.5 es la sección del núcleo en cm cuadrados)




Yo hice esto: Para obtener más potencia, he decidido aparear 2 núcleos de horno para hacer solo uno, es decir, en lugar de un núcleo de 3.5*6.3 cm, sería de 3.5*12.6 cm. Esto da una potencia aparente de 1020W ya con todos los calculos que le restan la potencia. Ahora, lo más probable es que no quepan los bobinados, pero realmente esa sería la potencia del núcleo???
Que dicen???
La verdad esto de los núcleos ya me tiene muy mareado.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

tacatomon, solo tengo una duda, para que chin..... quieres tanto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Yo hice esto: Para obtener más potencia, he decidido aparear 2 núcleos de horno para hacer solo uno, es decir, en lugar de un núcleo de 3.5*6.3 cm, sería de 3.5*12.6 cm. Esto da una potencia aparente de 1020W ya con todos los calculos que le restan la potencia. Ahora, lo más probable es que no quepan los bobinados, pero realmente esa sería la potencia del núcleo???



Según mis cálculos, esa sección te puede dar 735 V.A. de potencia. Habría que ajustar un poco las constantes por la sección de la ventana y la sección rectangular del núcleo, pero no te va a dar mucho mas que eso...

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

@Helminto: Pues simple: Mas vale que sobre y no falte...!!!

@Ezavalla: wow, esa potencia (1020W me dio al dividir entre 1.5 y multiplicar por 0.8...
Me habré equivocado???
Ya lo checo mañana y me gustaría saber si en verdad cabrían los bobinados

Saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## lucasd92

ahora que veo esto me da ganas de matarme jajajaj no sabia que un tranformador se podia calcular de una manera tan simple solo con un par de formulas... hace 1 mes me gaste $200 (40euros o 50dolares) en un transformador de 24+24 de 3A por rama cerca de los 150VA.
y aca hablan de un transformador de 1000W practicamente gratis =S

voy a empezar a reciclar todo lo que se me cruse por el camino jajaja


----------



## Carlos Mario

Hola a todos, viendo videos por la red me he dado cuenta de que se puede hacer un soldador de punto con un transformador de estos,lo cual me parece genial como por ejemplo para hacer gabinetes para los circuitos que se crean o cualquier lata que necesitemos unir con otra. Segun con solo un par de vueltas en el secundario de un calibre muy grueso se genera la corriente necesaria para lograrlo.

Tengo una duda con este programa, segun me dice que con un nucleo de 19x19 milimetros solo me da 13 watts maximo pero segun un transformador de una pistola de soldar  que tiene el mismo nucleo, dice que consume 86 watts, en el secundario tiene 2 vueltas de alambre que me imagino es numero 8 awg pues es plano y no lo puedo medir con exactitud y entrega 0.55 voltios.


----------



## el-rey-julien

jorger dijo:


> Si,las hay.Aunque me parece extraño:
> 
> 
> PD:La foto no es mía.
> 
> Un saludo.



yo tengo el esquema de ese trasformador ,esta en el manual de servicio pagina 20 y 21 ,fuente para 110 volt y 220 volt ,acá se los dejo por si quieren verla yo armarla ,tacatomon ay podes ver la configuracion de la fuente ,todavía ay modelos que usan el transformador  común  
ay que descargar las dos partes  y descomprimirlo
pd.
revivi el tema porque me parece información relevante como es el esquema del transformador electrónico o inversor de microondas

pd reviví tema viejo por la información relevante del esquema de la fuente de la foto,no es el tema principal ,pero por si alguien le interesa ay tienen el esquema de esa interesante fuente


----------



## Tacatomon

Se ve interesante la info Gustavo, Gracias.

Saludo"""


----------



## José Rivero

puede alguien informarme, cuanto es la corriente del primario en reposo o sea sin carga, del transformador de microondas?


----------



## jorger

José Rivero dijo:


> puede alguien informarme, cuanto es la corriente del primario en reposo o sea sin carga, del transformador de microondas?


El que yo tengo tiene más años que yo, y consume en vacio 1.4A
Mas o menos unos 320w.. que desperdicio de energía por favor..
Si tienes una pinza amperimétrica lo puedes medir porque cada transformador es distinto.Si no, guíate por lo que te acabo de decir para hacerte una idea 

Tengo una pregunta en general..
Sabemos que el primario de estos transformadores satura el núcleo y se achicharra en menos de media hora..

Digo yo, y si alimentamos el primario con menos tensión?
Por ejemplo, aquí en España son de 230vac.¿No se solucionaría el problema de la saturación y el calentamiento si alimentamos el transformador con... 170vac? (por decir alguna cifra).
Para eso habría que hacer un dimmer de mucha potencia, pero nos ahorramos el tener que decir ''ah estos trafos no sirven para x cosa, habría que recalcular el pirmario y bla bla bla..''

Esa es mi idea..
Lógicamente la potencia del transformador no sería de lo mejor, peor tendríamos un tanque, por así decirl no? mm.. 

Un saludo.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

wow, oye blasidalen, en tus calculos se divide entre 100,000,000 o 100.000.000, ah y como te salio 3.2??? a mi me salio 0.0311688
GRACIAS Y SALUDOS!!!

ahh otra duda para sacar el area del nucle, en donde debo medir?? adjunto una imagen
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## J2C

Mastodonte Man

Revisa en este thread https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/obtener-algunos-datos-transformadores-17625/index4.html , en el post #80 tienes una imagen aclaratoria.

Seria bueno que le dieras una leida desde el principio, ya que EZavalla fue MUY DIDACTICO con su MiniTutorial.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## José Rivero

Pegunté por el amperaje del primario, ya que lei a varios colegas, que no se pueden usar los transformadores de microondas por que se recalientan, yo no tengo ninguno para hacer las pruebas, pero tengo una inquietud, en primer lugar, creo que por el tamaño del nucleo estos transf. solo pueden entregar máximo unos 300 W. en forma continua pero, que sucedeía si se conectan dos primarios en serie, de esa manera en lugar de trabajar a 220V. cada primario solo recibiría 110V. y conseguiríamos bajar el amperaje del primario, evitando que caliente, luego podríamos calcular los secundarios distribuidos en los dos trnasf. para los voltajes que necesitemos y de esa manera poder utilizarlos de manera continua sin que recalienten, es una simple inquietud y no tengo a la mano los transf. para hacer las pruebas. saludos, jose rivero


----------



## jorger

José Rivero dijo:


> ..no se pueden usar los transformadores de microondas por que se recalientan, yo no tengo ninguno para hacer las pruebas, pero tengo una inquietud, en primer lugar, creo que por el tamaño del nucleo estos transf. solo pueden entregar máximo unos 300 W. en forma continua pero, que sucedeía si se conectan dos primarios en serie, de esa manera en lugar de trabajar a 220V. cada primario solo recibiría 110V. y conseguiríamos bajar el amperaje del primario, evitando que caliente..


 
No sé si leíste mi mensaje anterior pero tuve una idea similar, que es ésta:



			
				jorger dijo:
			
		

> Digo yo, y si alimentamos el primario con menos tensión?
> Por ejemplo, aquí en España son de 230vac.¿No se solucionaría el problema de la saturación y el calentamiento si alimentamos el transformador con... 170vac? (por decir alguna cifra).
> Para eso habría que hacer un dimmer de mucha potencia, pero nos ahorramos el tener que decir ''ah estos trafos no sirven para x cosa, habría que recalcular el pirmario y bla bla bla..''
> 
> Esa es mi idea..
> Lógicamente la potencia del transformador no sería de lo mejor, peor tendríamos un tanque, por así decirl no? mm..


PD: para los que no han visto mi mensaje entero, el consumo en vacío está en torno a 1.4A
Un saludo.


----------



## José Rivero

para jorger. parece que estamos en sintonía.(que tenemos la misma idea) solo falta que algun colega que tenga dos o mas transformadores haga las correspondientes pruebas, para saber, si es posible, hasta cuanto es necesario bajar el amperaje del primario para que trabaje frio en vacío, y a partir de alli poder calcular cuanta potencia podemos sacarles, ya que salen casi gratis. Saludos, jose rivero


----------



## J2C

José Rivero

Para saber que potencia se le puede sacar a esos nucleos, lo mejor es leer el thread que indique ayer en el post #41.

Teniendo en cuenta la sección del nucleo que en definitiva es la forma correcta de calcular transformadores.


Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## José Rivero

para J2C, agradesco tu información pero lo que estamos tratando de hacer es, buscar la forma de  utilizar los transformadores de microondas, los que estan hechos segun parametros muy distintos a los seguidos en las formulas standar. Saludos, jose rivero


----------



## J2C

José Rivero

Pues solo podras utilizarlos con el mismo bobinado primario siempre y cuando tengas limitado el tiempo de uso o el ciclo de trabajo de la misma manera que lo tiene cualquier Microondas.

A baja y media potencia de cocción usan un ciclo de trabajo menor al 100%, y el máximo tiempo de programa o funcionamiento es menor de 60'; pedirle mas de eso, el llevarlo continuamente al Service. Aclara el panorama conocer que los Microondas comerciales para Restaurant's son totalmente distintos!.

Si piensas como he leido de colocarle menos tensión a la entrada, deberas colocarle previamente un transformador que baje los 220VCA a la tensión que le pondras a ese transformador, pero DE POTENCIA SUPERIOR al transformador de MicroOndas. DOBLE PESO en chapa y cobre, mas de doble gasto por que tendras la mano de obra del transformador previo.

Tengo varios que funcionan y dos que no funcionan, justo los dos que no funcionan tienen del lado de las Ies el bobinado primario que esta bueno, mi conclusión basada en mi experiencia, es que solo puedo recuperar las chapas y algunas veces el cobre del primario, pero no en forma de bobinado.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## José Rivero

JuanKa, comentas que tienes varios transformadores, comenta si puedes conectar dos primarios en serie y medir su corriente si tubieras una pinza amperimetrica a la mano, me interesa saber el amperaje en vacío es decir sin carga en el secundario, conectados de esa manera, y que pasa con la temperatura si se conectan en forma continua, me supongo que ya no van a calentar, agradeciendote las ayudas por adelantado, saludos, jose rivero


----------



## jorger

He hecho una simple prueba con mi transformador.
Despues de haber quitado el secundario por completo hice un secundario de 7 vueltas (0.78v por vuelta en mi caso) y le conecté una dicroica de 12v como carga (para no tenerlo completamente en vacío)

He medido la temperatura inicial del transformador con una sonda que traia la pinza amperimetrica y era de 21ºC..
Ha estado funcionando 15 minutos cronometrados.Bien, pues en esos 15 minutos la temperatura ha aumentado 15º, llegando a 36ºC.. se podría decir que por cada minuto que pasa aumenta 1ºC en el transformador..

Para el uso que le voy a dar es suficiente el tiempo que aguanta sin calentarse en exceso.
Si le pongo ventilación forzada podría aguantar un poco mas pero no me espero gran cosa.
Lo voy a usar como fuente de alimentación para pruebas (y burradas) de corto tiempo.

Aunque si alguna vez quiero alimentar un ampli o algo parecido me las vo a tener que apañar para alimentar el transformador limitando su potencia.. con una lámpara de 100w en serie.. es una opción pero no me convence por el calor emitido.. y la luz.

Un saludo.


----------



## José Rivero

jorger, una dicroica es solamente 50W. casi nada para el tamaño del transformador, asi que asumo que en vacio tambien va a calentar, lo ideal, sería buscar con un dimer, con cuantos voltios, puede el primario trabajar, sin calentar, en vacío. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## jorger

José Rivero dijo:


> jorger, una dicroica es solamente 50W. casi nada para el tamaño del transformador..


Si eso lo se de sobra, solo la puse para tener algo conectado al secundario.Y no consumía ni 20w por estar conectada a menos tensión.



> , asi que asumo que en vacio tambien va a calentar..


Eso todos lo tenemos bien claro.El mío estaba solo con carga parcial.. casi como si estuviera en vacío para la potencia del transformador.


----------



## José Rivero

bueno, trataré de conseguir un transformador para poder hacer mis propias pruebas, en cuanto las tenga comunicaré los resultados.
Gracias y saludos. José Rivero


----------



## jorger

Es una pena no poder usar estos transformadores en modo contínuo..
El que tegno me vendría bien para un ampli de 80w que quiero montar.. pero claro si lo uso sería solo por 15 minutos porque luego llega el sobrecalentamiento y adios.

Tengo un transformador de 250wrms pero claro, la salida que necesito es 17v y ese transformador la tiene (aparte de ortas más elevadas), peero el calibre del hilo del secundario que da esa salida es pequeño, y por tanto tampoco me sirve 

Me surge la idea de usar el transformador de microondas con ventilación forzada, pero no creo que aguante mucho más tiempo sin calentarse en exceso.
He hecho los cálculos de la potencia de mi transformador y en mi caso el núcleo puede dar hasta 472w.. 

Un saludo.


----------



## José Rivero

jorger, si tienes el transformador, y ya has modificado el secundario, te sugiero alimentarlo con la mitad de voltaje, para probar cuanto tiempo puede estar conectado sin que se caliente, y luego monitorearlo aplicando cargas. Saludos José Rivero


----------



## jorger

José Rivero dijo:


> jorger, si tienes el transformador, y ya has modificado el secundario, te sugiero alimentarlo con la mitad de voltaje, para probar cuanto tiempo puede estar conectado sin que se caliente, y luego monitorearlo aplicando cargas.


Eso es fácil decirlo, pero poder hacerlo es otro tema.
Si pudiera alimentarlo con menos tensión ya lo habría hecho.
¿De dónde saco 120vac si la red aquí es de 230vac?
...
Un saludo.


----------



## Helminto G.

un dimer de esos que usan para atenuar la luz de los focos


----------



## J2C

Helminto G.

El *dimmer* no nos sirve dado que no cambia los valores de tensión, solo cambia el *ciclo de aplicación* de dicha tensión que solo podriamos observar con un multimetro del tipo *True RMS*.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## José Rivero

Transformador de microondas, para uso continuo, se puede eliminar las chapitas que lleva entre el primario y el secundario, luego usar el secundario como primario aplicandole los 220 V. usando el primario como secundario vas a obtener 20V. ac de salida y trabaja perfectamente frio la potencia a obtener debe estar por los 50 W. y lo mas importante sin costo, solo me falta confirmar la potencia Saludos José Rivero


----------



## jorger

José Rivero dijo:


> la potencia a obtener debe estar por los 50 W


Bastante poco para el tamaño que tiene el transformador..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigos, oigan lo que dice blasidalen en el mensaje #27, que tan cercano es a la verdad, o siquiera es verdad???? (no es mala onda pero es que si esta bien la pondre en practica)
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## José Rivero

si, se trata de muy poca potencia, pero solo lo decia, en el sentido de darle uso para pruebas o usos de emergencia sin mayor costo, lo otro sería recalcularlo y rebobinarlo segun el post 27
Saludos. José Rivero


----------



## Dano

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigos, oigan lo que dice blasidalen en el mensaje #27, que tan cercano es a la verdad, o siquiera es verdad???? (no es mala onda pero es que si esta bien la pondre en practica)
> SALUDOS!!!



Y por qué no lo comprebas tu mismo?...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

bueno, porque por ahora no tengo trafos que rebobinar ademas, creo que cuando llegue a tener uno, no querria gastar alambre magneto nuevo en la practica, asi que pense que podrian decirme de rapido si les funciono.....
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## fredd2

Leyendo los post anteriores, viendo que no sirven para uso continuo modificando el secundario y aun sin modificarlo, es posible que sirvan para el usov que dice la pagina esta?? o es otra tontera de internet? (de servir me ahorraria unos buenos pesos, ya que ando presisando algo asi).
http://ec7ajw.blogspot.com/2011/06/amplificador-hf50mhz-1500-watios-con.html

Saludos


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Mira amigo, no sirven para uso continuo *SI QUIERES USAR LOS KILOWATTS QUE DICEN DAR*, si mides el nucleo que tienen y con formulas sacas la potencia real que te daria esa medida del nucleo, esa si la puedes usar contunuamente, el mio decia que sacaba 596watts continuos.
SALUDOS!!!
PD: Con 596w facilmente me hice un secundario de 66v / 6A para un ampli y funciono muy bien ya que solo consumi 396w


----------



## jorger

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Mira amigo, no sirven para uso continuo *SI QUIERES USAR LOS KILOWATTS QUE DICEN DAR*, si mides el nucleo que tienen y con formulas sacas la potencia real que te daria esa medida del nucleo, esa si la puedes usar contunuamente, el mio decia que sacaba 596watts continuos.


Wtf?
¿Cuántas veces te vamos a tener que decir que los transformadores de microondas* NO *se pueden usar contínuamente*por muy poca potenciaque le saques??*

Vamos a ver que quede bien claro, espero que no se tenga que repetir más :enfadado::
El transformador de microondas trabaja con el núcleo *saturado,* esto quiere decir que aunque el núcleo te de para más de 500w y no conectes nada en el secundario, se va a calentar mucho en 20 minutos, y si no quieres arruinarlo mejor no hacerlo.

Resumen resumido:*NO SE PUEDEN USAR EN CONTÍNUO PORQUE SE CALIENTAN CON NADA*

Hay que ver Mastodonteman, te lo hemos explicado 50 mil veces y no quieres dar tu brazo a torcer..


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Hola amigo jorger, pues lo que yo hice si funciono, ya que corte el secundario y con lo que media el centro de las chapas de hierro, saque la potencia, porque no se puede utilizar???? yo ya lo hice y funciona (ya dije que saque el secundario original y puse las vueltas que necesite a 6A (o apoco es un trafo anormal que no se puede rebobinar?)


----------



## Helminto G.

segun anteriormente se trato, que el problema es la manera en que esta constituido el primario, que en todo caso habria que rebobinar ambos devanados.


eso recuerdo...


----------



## fredd2

jorger dijo:


> Wtf?
> ¿Cuántas veces te vamos a tener que decir que los transformadores de microondas* NO *se pueden usar contínuamente*por muy poca potenciaque le saques??*
> 
> Vamos a ver que quede bien claro, espero que no se tenga que repetir más :enfadado::
> El transformador de microondas trabaja con el núcleo *saturado,* esto quiere decir que aunque el núcleo te de para más de 500w y no conectes nada en el secundario, se va a calentar mucho en 20 minutos, y si no quieres arruinarlo mejor no hacerlo.
> 
> Resumen resumido:*NO SE PUEDEN USAR EN CONTÍNUO PORQUE SE CALIENTAN CON NADA*
> 
> Hay que ver Mastodonteman, te lo hemos explicado 50 mil veces y no quieres dar tu brazo a torcer..



Aja, por eso del link que pase y mi duda, pense que sin modificarlo se podia tener un uso mas o menos continuo (sin exprlimirlo), pero como lo explicas ahora entendi del por que no.
Saludos


----------



## jorger

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Hola amigo jorger, pues lo que yo hice si funciono, ya que corte el secundario y con lo que media el centro de las chapas de hierro, saque la potencia, porque no se puede utilizar???? yo ya lo hice y funciona (ya dije que saque el secundario original y puse las vueltas que necesite a 6A (o apoco es un trafo anormal que no se puede rebobinar?)


Funcionar funciona, pero sacandole esa potencia no lo puedes tener conectado más de 10 minutos porque se achicharra el solo, al tocarlo *te quemas*
me equivoco??? yo creo que NO.
Si no quieres un incendio en tu casa no lo uses de forma contínua.. solo es un consejo.


----------



## ranaway

Hola a todos!
Me acaban de regalar un trafo de un microondas como dice en el titulo y me gustaria saber si se puede rebobinar.
Ya he rebobinado varios trafos de 12v, 200VA a 36+36v y me quedaron muy bien, el tema es que este trafo viene todo soldado, queria saber si hay alguna forma de desarmarlo para poder volver a bobinar el secundario para usarlo con algun ampli poderoso ya que supuestamente entrega 1350W (aunque el prorgama transformer.exe cuando ingreso el tamaño del nucleo 56mm x 45mm me dice que la max power es de 635W)
Me gustaria saber si alguno conoce alguna tecnica para desarmarlos y poder volver a  usarlos o si no sirve por alguna razon, tambien si la potencia real es la que figura en el mismo o es la que calcula el programa.
Les paso algunas fotos del trafo para que puedan comentar.

Saludos!

Emiliano.







Detalle de la parte soldada:





El nucleo adonde no hay bobinado tiene como mas chapas completando el gap, dejo imagenes del mismo.



Bueno espero puedan disipar mis dudas.

Saludos!


----------



## LAM

Hola, he desarmado y rebobinado un par de trafos que estaban soldados y el metodo que utilice fue cortar la soldadura con un tornito y su disco de corte. Luego al armarlo rellene las hendijas que quedaron del corte con poxipol y luego luego pintado para mayor prolijidad. hasta el momento no he tenido problemas y los he usado como fuente a amplificadores dando buenos resultados.
espero te sirva de algo mi comentario...
Saludos!.


----------



## zaiz

Yo en uno le quité el secundario cortándolo con segueta y luego hice nuevo bobinado.
Obtuve una fuente de 12V con la que enciendo diversos aparatos de potencia a 12V.
Funciona perfecto.

Lo que deberías investigar es si este transformador es apto para tu aplicación, pues creo que este tipo de transformador compensa la corriente disminuyendo el voltaje como el de las soldadoras de arco. A ver qué te comentan los compañeros que sepan de esto.

*OJO: *No está por demás comentar que *NO es recomendable que lo energizen sin antes* retirar el secundario original pues se genera alto voltaje que puede ser mortal.


----------



## rlcapo

Hola HAM y zaiz, ¿no les calentaba el trafo al rato de estar andando?  

Saludos


----------



## jorger

rlcapo dijo:


> Hola HAM y zaiz, ¿no les calentaba el trafo al rato de estar andando?
> 
> Saludos


Esa pregunta ya está resuelta desde la primera pagina (creo)
TODOS los trafos de microondas se calientan (y mucho) al tenerlo un rato encendido.


----------



## awa

Nadie a llegado a probar con 2 tranfos iguales con los primarios en serie..??
Yo los 2 que he probado son bastante diferentes los primarios y uno calentaba que se pelaba y el otro bastante menos.
Pero claro no los probe en buenas condiciones no tenia ni secundario y tampoco las chapas pequeñas que llevan separando el primario secundario.


----------



## fredd2

en una de las revistas de ure sale como hacerlo, bajando un poco la tension del primario, esta bien documentado (es para el uso de un apli valvular) dice ser para uso continuo, solo le sacan el secundario de filamento.
Lamentablemente en una de esas limpieza de la pc elimine el pdf, pero si buscas "transformador lineal transformador microondas ure" o algo asi seguro lo encontras, es un pdf como de 600 pag. 
Saludos

Edito, aca esta el link, esta en la pag 260 y algo del pdf
http://www.ure.es/foro/6-tecnico/13...amplificador-lineal-hf.html?limit=10&start=10


----------



## José Rivero

para el colega awa. las chapas que lleva separando el primario son para aumentar la impedancia, de esa manera limita la corriente y evita el calentamiento, has la prueba reponiendolas.
saludos, jose rivero


----------



## awa

Gracias Fredd2 y José...
pero no encuentro info de como bajar la tencion del primario en esa revista.
Si... habla de como adaptar el mismo secundario pero el primario lo dejan tal cual, y tambien dice de quitar las chapas que separan los bobinados cosa contraria alo que leí *porque calienta aun más.*
Incluso ponen 2 tranfos pero en paralelo para tener unas tenciones disparatadas en la salida 2000V AC + 2000V AC para usar unos Toroides Rusos.

Pues nada seguire buscando tranfos aver si encuentro algun medio hermano de lo que tengo y probar con 2 primarios en serie.

Una de rebote... si los pruebo sin el bobinado secundario calientan más aun?


----------



## jorger

awa dijo:


> Una de rebote... si los pruebo sin el bobinado secundario calientan más aun?


Eso es totalmente indiferente, el secundario no influye en el calentamiento del transfromador *a menos que le coloques una carga *en dicho secundario.
Otra cosa, como te dijeron más arriba, vuelve a colocar las chapitas esas, quitándolas lo unico que consigues es un peligro de transformador.

Saludos.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Despues de leer todo el post me pregunto:

¿Es demasiado dificil embobinar primario y secundario y probar?, digo esto porque conseguir aqui en mi pais las chapas es un problema, y eso aunado al alto costo de transformadores con cierto grado de VA encarece mucho las cosas. Para este tipo de transformadores solo veo algo, nucleo de hierro, mientras mas voluminoso sea me parece que sera mejor pues permite manejar mas corriente, eso si, hay que embobinar primario y secundario segun calculos, voy a comprar un transformador de estos pues son relativamente economicos. Hace un tiempo llegue a ver uno cuyo costo era la sexta parte de uno un poco mas pequeño pero que no era de microondas. Pero bueno me parece que si se quiere sacarle provecho a esto se debe embobinar primario y secundario y hay que probar y gastar algo de dinero, el cobre ya es otra cosa por ahora solo me interesa el nucleo.

Lo utilizare para una fuente regulable lineal de altos amperes, espero poder darle forma pues si realizo una switching me da miedo que queden con ruido y no poseo osciloscopio


----------



## awa

Te puedo responder segun lo que he leido por aquí, el material de las chapas no es el indicado, no estan aisladas y tampoco entrecruzadas, si se cumplieran estas 3 cosas seria excelente pero no es asi, funcionar con un primario nuevo va a funcionar (hay quienes lo han hecho) pero va a ser un apaño, y el primario al ser cobre y no aluminio como son en la mayoria de estos, las vueltas van a tener que ser mas y por lo tanto menos espacio par bobinar el secundario.


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Bueno ya di con el susodicho, lo encontre en un negocio llamado "la clinica del microondas", le dije que solo me interesaba el nucleo y el hombre me dio uno que estaba quemado, lo cheque y veo que el secundario es el que no sirve, mayor chispazo que tiene, ni pague por el ni nada asi que le dije  ¡Vengase! aver si en el interin busco la camara y se los muestro, ya despues veremos como lo desarmo, pero bueno, mi idea principal es la de desarmarlo por completo hasta solo tener las chapas, osea, mi objetivo es rearmarlo desde cero, entrelanzando chapas y aislandolas entre si todo a mano  pero bueno, me parece que es la unica forma de comprobarme a mi mismo si sirven o no, ademas de que siempre he querido hacer uno y armarlo, solo que no queria hacer un transformador de ma, con eso no se alimenta nada en cambio con uno de este calibre si llegase a funcionar bien, la infinidad de cosas con las que se puede usar es muy bueno. Por cierto, ya me estaba haciendo a la idea de bobinarlo para sacarle corriente que de miedo, para ello estaba pensando en un secucndario de bajo voltaje  el alambre ya sera otra cosa, mayor calibre!

Una pregunta si me gustaria realizar:

¿Nucleo de grano orientado que significa?
hasta ahora concluyo que es el nucleo en el cual las chapas de metal se encuentran entrelazadas, ¿estare en lo cierto o estoy errando? o como dicen en mi pais "estoy orinando fuera del perol"!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

dmgvenezuela dijo:


> pero bueno, me parece que es la unica forma de comprobarme a mi mismo si sirven o no


aplaudo esa iniciativa, asi es como se cconsiguen resultdos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Y he aqui el trannsformador desarmado.. hoy con un dia libre procedi a desguañingarlo 

Dio algo de trabajo y aun falta, solo queda desarmar las chapitas con forma de I

Aqui una foto de los bobinados extraidos, el primario lo guardare, parece estar bueno, el secundario esta frito.





le puse un poco de saca grasa, y asi quedo, del que usan para limpiar hornos ya que tenia pegada la grasa fuertemente 







y por ultimo el desguase de chapa por chapa  quedaron excelentes


----------



## Mastodonte Man

amigo, impresionante tu trabao, pero podrias dar mas detalles de como fue que lograste separar las chapas "E" de las "I", y como fue tambien que lograste separar las chapas "E"??? ya que creo estan soldadas todas 
SALUDOS AMIGO!!!

PD: Muy buenisisisisimo trabajo, con esas chapas ya se pueden hacer varias cosas, yo tengo unos y quiero que terminen igual que el tuyo


----------



## jorger

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> podrias dar mas detalles de como fue que lograste separar las chapas "E" de las "I", y como fue tambien que lograste separar las chapas "E"??? ya que creo estan soldadas todas


No hace falta mucha imaginación para saber que separó todas las chapas eliminando la soldadura con una radial.. en las fotos se ve una muesca en el lateral de cada chapa, eso lo dice todo.

Me gustó mucho la idea porque a partir de ese núcleo se pueden hacer un par transformadores de menor potencia que pesan menos y ocupan menos espacio.
Buen trabajo


----------



## J2C

Jorger

Pero entonces como queda lo que has dicho en tu post #66 ??. Por que coincido plenamente contigo hasta ahi.

Comento que me dedico a reparaciones y tengo tres transformadores malos, aun no realize ninguna prueba por el tema temperatura que de por si es típico en todos los µOndas.

Con dos transformadores de 250/300 Va podriamos decir que se le da una buena utilización a ese nucleo, también si recuperamos el alambre de cobre del primario nos podria servir para algunos bobinados de nuestros futuros secundarios, pero el nucleo no calentara??, esa es mi gran duda. Se esperan comentarios antes de gastar dinero en alambre de cobre .

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## jorger

J2C dijo:


> Jorger
> 
> Pero entonces como queda lo que has dicho en tu post #66 ??. Por que coincido plenamente contigo hasta ahi.


En ese post no me refería al núcleo del transformador, el calentamiento excesivo aun sin una carga en el secundario está relacionado con el bobinado primario, no con el núcleo.
Por eso aunque no le conectes nada, el primario consume una barbaridad (en mi caso casi 300w).Digamos que la culpa de todo la tiene el primario porque satura el núcleo al generar un campo electromagnético demasiado intenso..

Esto es lo que pienso, si estoy equivocado que me corrijan!


----------



## J2C

Jorger

Al contrario, mi intención no fue corregirte. Mi duda _personal_ era entre lo que *tu dices (bobinado)* y/ó la *bajisima calidad del núcleo* (que yo pensaba), en este ultimo caso no serviria para ningun transformador de mayor tiempo conectado sin ser algo de 24Hs/7Días.

Por que como te exprese en el post *#88* estaria recuperando núcleo, asi tenga que bobinar según nuevos calculos el primario y el alambre de cobre del primario para realizar bobinados secundarios segun calculos a mi gusto. Como tu dices hacer otros dos transformadores para otros usos pero continuo en el tiempo; la potencia en VA que se puede obtener seria interesante en uno o dos transformadores.

Por lo general el bobinado secundario es el primero que se extropea, o por fugas de aislación/chispazos o por espiras en corto!.

Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## dmgvenezuela

> amigo, impresionante tu trabao, pero podrias dar mas detalles de como fue que lograste separar las chapas "E" de las "I", y como fue tambien que lograste separar las chapas "E"??? ya que creo estan soldadas todas
> SALUDOS AMIGO!!!



Claro que si amigo, yo utilice un taladro, dos mechas de taladro (una chica y fina y otra mas grande, del grueso de la soldadura) tambien utilice lija numero 40 y 80, y la pieza que le adapta al taladro que es como un disco que sirve para lijar. 

Lo primero que hay que hacer es ir marcando con la mechita fina los puntos que serviran de guia sobre la soldadura para luego utilizar la mecha mas grande ya que si se utiliza la mas grande primero, esta se resbala y no come en el punto medio de la soldadura, no hace falta marcar por ambos lados del transformador y comer con la broca mas gruesa , solo por un lado estaria bien, porque al separar un lado el otro se puede separar simplemente doblando hasta que seda la soldadura, no utilice ningun esmeril, solo el taladro, el par de mechas y una lija 80 o 40 con el accesorio de lijar que se le pone al taladro, con esto rebajare los bordes de las chapas i ya que la soldadura las une y la unica forma de separarlas es lijar para volar la soldadura. 



> Con dos transformadores de 250/300 Va podriamos decir que se le da una buena utilización a ese nucleo, también si recuperamos el alambre de cobre del primario nos podria servir para algunos bobinados de nuestros futuros secundarios, pero el nucleo no calentara??, esa es mi gran duda. Se esperan comentarios antes de gastar dinero en alambre de cobre .



El nucleo no deberia calentar si se utiliza de la forma correcta, me parece que es lo mas logico, el nucleo debe armarse como se arma un transformador para uso continuo y se debe calcularse todo en base al mismo, completamente todo, ya que los nuevos primarios y secundarios iran calculados segun el requerimiento que querramos



> En ese post no me refería al núcleo del transformador, el calentamiento excesivo aun sin una carga en el secundario está relacionado con el bobinado primario, no con el núcleo.
> Por eso aunque no le conectes nada, el primario consume una barbaridad (en mi caso casi 300w).Digamos que la culpa de todo la tiene el primario porque satura el núcleo al generar un campo electromagnético demasiado intenso..



Claro que si, asi mismo es! el primario es el culpable y habria que calcularlo de nuevo en funcion de tus requerimientos. Ezavalla en un post al inicio del tema lo dijo, habria que calcular ambos lados, primario y secundario, cosa que es muy logica, ya que este viene embobinado para ser usado en microondas. Ademas de eso yo pense en desarmar las chapas y entrelazarlas ademas de aislarlas entre si y toda la parafernalia de construccion del transformador.



> Mi duda personal era entre lo que tu dices (bobinado) y/ó la bajisima calidad del núcleo (que yo pensaba), en este ultimo caso no serviria para ningun transformador de mayor tiempo conectado sin ser algo de 24Hs/7Días.



"he aqui la duda mas importante, ¿de que material es el nucleo?" 

navegando por internet en una pagina donde venden transformadores me di cuenta que las chapas que utilzan para transformadores de uso continuo son las mismas que usan para los transformadores de microondas, y bueno, nose que piensen ustedes pero para mi es logico pensar que en ambos casos son de hierro silicio  eso seria ideal!

saber de que material es el nucleo o de como los hacen o algo que nos diga de que es el nucleo a mi por lo menos se me hizo imposible en mi busqueda en internet, googlee hasta en ingles, no mucho pero si algo y olo di con esa informacion especifica de esa pagina. Hasta ahora esa seria la unica duda porque hasta los bobinados bien hechos deben caber!


----------



## awa

Bueno depues de mucho tiempo encontre tirado un tranfo con  caracteristicas muy similares a uno que tenia, para poder colocarlos en serie, seguramente si hubiera  ido a alguna chatarra los hubiese conseguido antes.

El nucleo tiene  unas 3 chapas mas que el otro, pero las medidas de las chapas son  iguales, y los bobinados primarios uno me da *3ohm y el otro 3,2ohm*,  puestos en serie a 220V pasa una corriente de *521mA*220V* eso seria 114VA  (una miseria) y los *V por vuelta caen a 0,53V sin carga*, y sin poner  las chapas que llevan entre los bobinados no calientan nada "lo probe  durante unos minutos .. no horas",pero no percibi aumento de  tempreatura, no tengo micrometro ni calibre para medir el alambre pero  parecerian ser iguales.

Tendria que conseguir un micrometro o algo para medir porque no se cuanta corriente podria pasar por ahí, *para cobre* segun AWG podria ser entre 1,8A y 3,7A si fuese entre .91mm y 1.27mm de diametro me gustaria *quitarle algunas vueltas para subir los  V/vuelta en el secundario estaria correcto esto?.*
Voy a medir los nucleos para ver como se puede ajustar mejor la potencia y tratar de medir los alambres aunque aqui se me va a ser dificil conseguir micrometro.

<b>dmgvenezuela</b> como te ha ido con el tranfo?. Tenia muy buena pinta.


----------



## V1K70R

Hola buen día a todos, al principio me había alegrado bastante, pues el hecho de solo modificar el secundario en un transformador de microondas, resulta realmente sencillo, pero leyendo mas no es posible, al ver lo que hizo dmgvenezuela, volvieron los ánimos, si es posible separar las chapas, acá donde vivo un trafo de +-24 a 5A, cuesta casi 40 dolares, en la chatarra con la mitad consigues unos 10 trafos ya sean de balastros para lamparas de alumbrado publico o de micros, solo hay que ver que sean todos del mismo tamaño con el dinero restante fácil te alcanza para dos kilos de alambre, y se construyen unos muy buenos transformadores, un saludo a todos y como ya muchos an mencionado en el foro hay que reciclar lo que los demás tiran a la basura, o en la chatarra hay muy buen material, bueno bonito y barato, un saludos a todos.


----------



## gmoraleda

Hola, es la primera vez que comento en el foro, hace unos 5 dias que le doy vueltas y no me animo a empezar. Quería saber en que en otros aparatos viejos sería posible encontrar transformadores que directamente se puedan utilizar para armar un amplificador de 100w o +, segun lo que lei estariamos hablando de 30V en adelante? Tengo a disposicion una fuente ATX y un cargador de notebook que llegan a 18V-3A pero me parece que es poco para la potencia que necesito. Por cierto en mi primer proyecto me gustaria armar algo para mover un solo Woofer de 15" MAX 450W, creo que con 100w seria prudente?


----------



## dmgvenezuela

bueno creo que 100 watts para un bajito de 15 sera solo para medio moverlo, a menos que sea un bajo super eficiente pero bueno, debes ver primero si el wattiaje de tu bajo es rms o pmpo y en fucnion a esto diseñale un trafo a tu amplificador que se banque la potencia que vas a necesitar, esta debe ser rms, pues la pmpo es engañosa, en mi opinion personal yo creo que los parlantes no deben exceder el 75% de la potencia maxima que permiten pues con el tiempo van a deteriorarse. Por ejemplo, un par de bajos de 12" que por aca poseo manejan 300 RMS y alrededor de 1200 W pmpo cada uno, si en un caso dado fuese a diseñarle un amplificador para cada bajo los diseñaria con un transformador que proporcione al menos 200w reales, aunque lo mejor siempre sera que el transformador trabaje con descanso tomo una medida asi pues los transformador de nucleo hierro silicio son medio costosos para alacanzar grandes potencias y es por esto que si revisas la fuente de pc te daras cuenta que no hay ninguno por alli ya que esa es conmutada. En cuanto a los tranformadoras puedes ir a las cacharreras, alli a veces venden algunos muy baratos, yo hace poco compre unos para rebobinarlos y me salieron muy baratos, la otra opcion es ir a donde arreglan microondas y te haces de alguno de ellos, esos transformadores tienen buena chapa, el que yo desarme era de hierro silicio, pero para desarmarlo es bastante dificil, todo un dia para desarmarlo, despues hay que hacer el carrete y luego bobinarlo. El que estaba desarmando le hice su carrete, y lo embobine, pero me quedo de muy bajo voltaje porque me faltaron vueltas debido al espacio de las ventanas  asi que lo decise  pero esos transformadores si sirven, hay que embobinarlos para lo que se desee pero de que sirven sirven


----------



## chacarock

al final, pase por distintos estados de animo, jajaja pasa que soy el feliz comprador de dos transformadore de micoondas, y al comenzar a leer, me deprimi, segui leyendo y me alegre, luego de volvi a deprimir, luego tuve esperanzas, luego se esfumaron, ahora no se, a que se refieren con que las chapas tienen que estar aislada entre si, sienen algun barnis? yo etoy bobinano un balastro de alumbrado publico, tiene chapas E e I, pero no venian soldadas, y venian las E por un lado y las I por otro como los de microondas, yo obiamente las voy a entrecruzar, las medidas son de chapas normales asi que no tengo porque tener problemas con que no entren los bobinados si estan bien calculados, estos de microondas no respetan las medidas estandar?
digo por lo que muchos dicen que el el secundario no les  entra bien,
otra cosa, mis chapas algunas tienen oxido, planeo lijarlas, es un herror?
por lo de la aislacion que dicen, y por ultimo , el compañero dmgvenezuela dijo que aislaria las chapas por lo de los corte que realizo paras epararlas, como se supone que hara esto?

saludos


----------



## eleccortez

chacarock dijo:


> al final, pase por distintos estados de animo, jajaja pasa que soy el feliz comprador de dos transformadore de micoondas, y al comenzar a leer, me deprimi, segui leyendo y me alegre, luego de volvi a deprimir, luego tuve esperanzas, luego se esfumaron, ahora no se, a que se refieren con que las chapas tienen que estar aislada entre si, sienen algun barnis? yo etoy bobinano un balastro de alumbrado publico, tiene chapas E e I, pero no venian soldadas, y venian las E por un lado y las I por otro como los de microondas, yo obiamente las voy a entrecruzar, las medidas son de chapas normales asi que no tengo porque tener problemas con que no entren los bobinados si estan bien calculados, estos de microondas no respetan las medidas estandar?
> digo por lo que muchos dicen que el el secundario no les  entra bien,
> otra cosa, mis chapas algunas tienen oxido, planeo lijarlas, es un herror?
> por lo de la aislacion que dicen, y por ultimo , el compañero dmgvenezuela dijo que aislaria las chapas por lo de los corte que realizo paras epararlas, como se supone que hara esto?
> 
> saludos



1 las chapas van aisladas siempre puede ser con varnis 
2 creo que no entran los bobinados por que el nucleo no es cuadrado 
o las espiras quedaron muy sueltas al bobinar
3 no hay que sacarle el oxido por lo de la aislacion


----------



## fredd2

Un uso que le vi es para los lineares valvulares usando dos es o poniendo los primarios en serie o bajandole un poco la tension al primario y hacerlos 2000v+2000v pero todos dicen que calientan igual un poco aun con ventilacion, yo probe alimentarlos con 110v los de 220v y no calientan pero mi duda es si bajarle la tension al primario entrega la misma corriente que al alimentarlos con 220 es decir tener unos 500ma a 1100v.
Saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

chacarock dijo:


> al final, pase por distintos estados de animo, jajaja pasa que soy el feliz comprador de dos transformadore de micoondas, y al comenzar a leer, me deprimi, segui leyendo y me alegre, luego de volvi a deprimir, luego tuve esperanzas, luego se esfumaron, ahora no se, a que se refieren con que las chapas tienen que estar aislada entre si, sienen algun barnis? yo etoy bobinano un balastro de alumbrado publico, tiene chapas E e I, pero no venian soldadas, y venian las E por un lado y las I por otro como los de microondas, yo obiamente las voy a entrecruzar, las medidas son de chapas normales asi que no tengo porque tener problemas con que no entren los bobinados si estan bien calculados, estos de microondas no respetan las medidas estandar?
> digo por lo que muchos dicen que el el secundario no les  entra bien,
> otra cosa, mis chapas algunas tienen oxido, planeo lijarlas, es un herror?
> por lo de la aislacion que dicen, y por ultimo , el compañero dmgvenezuela dijo que aislaria las chapas por lo de los corte que realizo paras epararlas, como se supone que hara esto?
> 
> saludos



Hola amigo, bueno pero has algo para saber si estan aisladas. Toma el tester y mide si hay continuidad sobre una de las chapas del transformador que desarmaste, sino hay es porque estan aisladas y si la hay entonces hay que barnizarlo, te recomiendo que compres un barniz en spray, eso seria lo mejor en caso de que no se encuentren aisladas. ¿Y porque hay que aislarlas? porque sino lo hacer el nucleo de nuestro trasformador se comportara como una especie de cubo de hierro macizo y esto no es bueno, ya que creara muchas corrientes parasitas y se sobrecalentara, es imperativo que esten aisladas, si tienes compresor de aire y pistola de pintar mejor aun  

En cuanto a la orientacion de las chapas deben ir entrelazadas, (aun nose exactamente para que, solo se que es por cuestion de la orientacion de algo con lo del hierro) Entrelazalas! 

En cuanto a las medidad estandar, por supuesto que si, el que yo desarme tenia las medidas estardar, solo que cuando calcule los bobinados primario y secundario, bueno, la inexperiencia me dejo mal y no entro el secundario  pero si no hubiera sido tan avaricioso con la exigencia que le queria sacar al trafo de seguro hubiera cabido el secundario 

Puedes lijar las chapas pero despues debes aislarlas con el barniz


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

chacarock dijo:


> otra cosa, mis chapas algunas tienen oxido, planeo lijarlas, es un herror?
> por lo de la aislacion que dicen, y por ultimo , el compañero dmgvenezuela dijo que aislaria las chapas por lo de los corte que realizo paras epararlas, como se supone que hara esto?


Dejalas oxidadas nomás, no las lijés. Una técnica de "aislación" muy común (y barata!) era pasar las chapas por vapor de agua a presión, así se forzaba la oxidación de las caras de las chapas. De esa forma el óxido aumenta la resistencia superficial de las chapas entre sí y eso normalmente alcanza para reducir los efectos de las corrientes parásitas que circulan por el núcleo del trafo.
La otra posibilidad es lijarlas y banizarlas como te dijeron, pero es mucho mas caro, y si no lo hacés bien, luego se pegan las chapas entre sí y te morís para desarmar el trafo si hiciera falta. Vas a tener que revisar que tal va tal como están (oxidadas), y si no anda bien, pues habrá que barnizarlas.



			
				dmgvenezuela dijo:
			
		

> En cuanto a la orientacion de las chapas deben ir entrelazadas, (*aun  nose exactamente para que*, solo se que es por cuestion de la orientacion  de algo con lo del hierro) Entrelazalas!


Se ponen entrelazadas por que de lo contrario no hay forma de poner los tornillos y que el nucleo se mantenga "armado" en una pieza. Los trafos de microondas no suelen agujeros para tornillos ya que vienen soldados y entonces hay que pensar como sujetarlos...


----------



## chacarock

> Los trafos de microondas no suelen agujeros para tornillos ya que vienen soldados y entonces hay que pensar como sujetarlos...



ups, np los traen? que macana, bueno cuando me lleguen les muestro fotos y vemos como hacemos

gracias a todos por las respuestas
abrazo y felices pacuas


----------



## fredd2

chacarock dijo:


> ups, np los traen? que macana, bueno cuando me lleguen les muestro fotos y vemos como hacemos
> 
> gracias a todos por las respuestas
> abrazo y felices pacuas



Si estan soldadas no estan aisladas ni las I ni las E


----------



## jose_flash

Yo estaba feliz hoy porque conseguí un transformador y estaba ya pensando en hacerme una fuente simétrica de 20 Amp.., y leo esto y me quedo chafado...¿Por ser un poquillo pesado,una fuente de 15/20 A a  1.2-30V (+/-),no podría soportar...no se ustedes..pero yo la fuente más de 30 min encendida no la tengo...


----------



## Det

ezavalla dijo:


> Hay que tener cuidado cuando usen los trafos de los microondas, ya que no están calculados ni ensamblados para operar como un trafo normal para audio. Esto es por que el modo de trabajo de estos trafos es intermitente, pero con tiempos de operación y reposo similares (recuerden que un microondas regula la potencia del magnetrón controlando los períodos de corte y conducción del mismo....lo que sería una suerte de PWM).
> El bobinado primario está diseñado para saturar magnéticamente al núcleo, por eso es que algunos dicen que calienta muchísimo cuando está en operación en un amplificador.
> Lamentablemente hay que sacar también el primario y recalcularlo, junto con el secundario, para las nuevas condiciones de operación. Es un error dejar el primario y rebobinar el secundario, por que así se sigue hirviendo el trafo, y va a palmar algún bobinado...tarde o temprano.
> Hay toda otra historia con el montaje de las chapas, que deberían estar entrelazadas, aisladas entre sí (esto mas o menos va bien), pero no deberían soldadas, por que eso elimina el entrehierro que está en el diseño de un trafo normal.
> 
> En fin, cuidado como usan el trafo del microondas...
> 
> Saludos!



¿pero que es lo que provoca que el núcleo se sature magneticamente? acaso es que el primario lleva menos espiras de las que corresponderían para ese núcleo, o es el calibre tan grueso que se emplea? por que si fuera por la cantidad de espiras seria posible completar el numero de espiras. pero si fuera por el calibre ahí si abría un inconveniente


----------



## gmoraleda

Hola, quiero contarles que dentro de unos UPS estropeados encontré unos trafos bastante buenos para potencias. Uno de 3.2x6, y otro de 3.8x5, segun lo que leí en el foro la potencia maxima seria de 360W por trafo. Supongo que son elevadores, para llevar los 12v de la bateria a 220, pero eso se los dejo a uds que saben ja. En fin me parece que estan bueno para rebobinarlos, desarme uno (primera vez) y me tomó 1 hora. No tenia ninguna soldadura, solo las chapas bien pegadas con el barniz. Con paciencia, y un cutter con la hoja apenas apareciendo unos milimetros (para no cortarme la mano) fui separando las chapas. Despues les cuento como me fué!


----------



## chacarock

gmoraleda dijo:


> solo las chapas bien pegadas con el barniz


 
hola, supongo que las chapas tienen los orificios para los tornillos?


----------



## gmoraleda

chacarock dijo:


> hola, supongo que las chapas tienen los orificios para los tornillos?



Si, tal cual, tenian los agujeros de los tornillos. Venian atornilladas, y con la patas convencionales agarradas de los mismos tornillos.


----------



## chacarock

HUUU, genial, los mios estan soldados y a uno le faltan los agujeros en las E´s



By chacarock at 2012-04-28


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Oye que bueno, lo fino de esos transformadores es que las chapas siempre son de las mismas dimensiones  asi que si quieres una potencia muy grande pues nucleo no te va a faltar  aunque esos son un poquito diferentes, bueno, igual le puedes sacar bastante potencia para nucleo ei

Si no los puedes agarrar porque no tienen huecos puedes usar una laminita de metal con forma rectangular y lo utilizas como una especie de prensa para el transformador, utilizarias 4 por cada transformador, hoy se me ocurrio!!! yo tengo dos transformadores que utilizare para una fuente y bueno, los quiero perfectos  los embobine a mano y me han quedado iguales, con una diferencia minima de 0,3 volts, me falta uno solo y asi le doy uso al cobre y chapas sobrantes que aun asi dan para otro transformador, son para conectarlos en paralelo por la corriente que deseo, y asi me doy tiempo de aprender con las conmutadas que son pues, un poco complejas. bien por esos trafos!!! un trabajon embobinarlos a mano y digame si necesitas bastante correinte..... el calibre del cobre que les pondrias es muy grueso y si es a mano  mejor adquiere un cyborg o una bobinadora industrial 

Aun me acuerdo del que embobine, me hubiese gustado terminarlo, lastima que hice el calculo mal para los embobinados y tuve que desacerlo, no tenia alambre de ningun calibre que me pudiera servir y menos de la longitud adecuada, comprar mas cobre no era algo factible  de todas maneras reuse el cobre, y ahora tengo par de trafos gemelos


----------



## chacarock

si una lastima cuando no tienes donde comprar material, 
yo estaba pensando eso de las prensas para mi trafo, estoy pensando alguna manera, cual se te ocurrio a vos, podes poner algun diseño? saludos


----------



## dmgvenezuela

Claro que si, apenas pueda ponerle las laminas tipo prensa subo una foto, aun no he podido picar las laminitas, no tengo la hoja adecuada, solo tengo hojas para cortar madera  ya me urge terminar el ultimo trafo para montar la fuente lineal que necesito


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

*Acá les dejo un link* reciente de ESP donde explica los problemas de los trafos de hornos de microondas y por que no conviene usarlos para otra que para la que fueron diseñados.


----------



## zfrittz6

Yo he utilizado muchos transformadores de microondas para amplificadores, siempre desmontando las Es y las Ies, y luego metiendolas en agua con un chorro de salfuman para oxidarlas y así quedan aisladas para luego montarlas entrelazadas.
Con respecto a los bobinados, si en el secundario no se necesitan muchas espiras y tenemos espacio suficiente yo lo que hago es añadirle 120 vueltas de hilo al primario y así funciona perfectamente por muchas horas que este encendido y si el secundario tiene muchas espiras y no cabe, entonces  hay que recalcular el primario y el secundario.
Esa es mi experiencia.


----------



## chacarock

mmmm si no entendi bien el articulo de ESP pero quizas se refiera a usar el nucleo contocircuitado como viene de fabrica, las laminas no vienen barnizadas que hay que oxidarlas? saludos


----------



## rubenchaco

Los transformadores para microodas se diseñaron para trabajar saturados, es normal que calienten, eso es una característica de los estabilizadores ferrorresonantes. El calentamiento en vacío se debe exclusivamente al flujo magnético, que es constante sin depender de la carga . El calentamiento de los bobinados no depende de la tensión que tienen, sólo de la corriente, al sacar el shunt magnetico más líneas de flujo se ven obligadas a hacer un camino más largo hasta el secundario. Esto debería hacer bajar la inductancia primaria, o sea aumentar aún más la corriente en vacío. Por lo tanto este no es un transformador normal y menos aun ideal para lo que ustedes quieren, si es ideal para  para mantener constante la corriente sobre el magnetron.
Creo que no hay manera que uno de ellos satisfaga las espectativas, están diseñados para regular corriente, al sacarle sus atributos, El nucleo es chico y su primaro también con respecto a la potencia que dice el fabricante (de allí que levantan temperatura, aún en vacio).
La unica forma es recuperar el nucleo, recalcular y bobinar.


----------



## chacarock

si la ultima idea era esa, desarmar por completo para cambiar la  configuracion de las laminas y entrecruzarlas y luego recalcular todo,  ademas los nuevos calculos no llegan a la potencia original  o con  sobresaturacion del nucleo, por el area que da siempre es menos casi la  mitad, pero bueno, si uno consigue el trafo en desguace, es un lindo  trafo y economico, lastima que algunos no tienen los agujeroa para  tornillos pero se solciona,
saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

chacarock dijo:


> si la ultima idea era esa, desarmar por completo para cambiar la  configuracion de las laminas y entrecruzarlas y luego recalcular todo,  ademas los nuevos calculos no llegan a la potencia original  o con  sobresaturacion del nucleo, por el area que da siempre es menos casi la  mitad, pero bueno, si uno consigue el trafo en desguace, es un lindo  trafo y economico, lastima que algunos no tienen los agujeroa para  tornillos pero se solciona,
> saludos



se puede perforar ,antes de desoldar las chapas


----------



## chacarock

si, tambien, las laminas no son tan duras, pero hay que ser precisos o con una perforadora de banco seria lo ideal


----------



## powerful

chacarock, los trafos de microondas estan construidos para trabajar sobreexigidos,trabajo intermitentemente , por minutos y ademas cuentan con un ventilador extractor.
Si quieres que trabajen por horas tienes que rebobinarlos para un trabajo contínuo,..tenemos en el Foro información al respecto .
Cuando se trabajo a nivel industial es comun que soldemos las I-E con proceso MIG( las láminas son ajustadas con prensa), se hacen con trafos para fuentes, cargadores, estabilizadores, máquinas de soldar,etc.
Si es de baja producción es mejor que las entrecruces y que esten debidamente aisladas (barnizadas o por proceso de oxidación).

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## rubenchaco

No hace falta aislar armalo como esta, no son chapas de silicio, simplemente hace los calculos sobre 8000 gaus y no vas a tener problemas.


----------



## powerful

Las chapas no son de silicio ; son de hierro al Si (1%,2%,..4%de Si) una de las cualidades del Si en las láminas es aumentar la resistencia del Fe para disminuir las corrientes de Foucault.
Los trafos se hacen con láminas aisladas para disminuir las corrientes mencionadas , si nó las aislas es como poner una masa  sólida de Fe y no podrías pasar de 5000 a 6000 Gauss si no quieres que el núcleo se sobrecaliente y trasmita su calor a los bobinados.
 El proceso es al contrario son los bobinados los que trasmiten el calor al núcleo que obviamente se diseña para que esté más frio que las bobinas.


----------



## rubenchaco

A lo que me refería cuando dije "no son chapas de silicio", es a que la laminación de este tipo transformadores es de chapas de hierro dulce y no contiene silicio, creo que se entendió, de todos modos y ya que estamos corrigiendo tampoco son de hierro al silicio, son de acero dulce al 2%, 3%, 4% de silicio.

Las perdidas totales en un núcleo son debidas a dos causas: histerisis y corrientes parásitas, la primera se calcula de la siguiente manera,

..........................-8
W= N. B. 1,6. F. 10

Donde W es la potencia perdida en un kilogramo de núcleo, dada en watts. Para calcular la perdida en todo el núcleo, hay que multiplicar el resultado de la formula por el peso total del núcleo en kilogramos. N es el llamado coeficiente de Steinmetz y depende del tipo de núcleo (en nuestro caso 4,2 contra 1,0 para el acero al 4% de silicio). B es la inducción máxima que atraviesa el núcleo en gauss. F es la frecuencia en ciclos por segundos.

La segunda se calcula de la siguiente manera:


............2..2..2....-11
W=2,2. F. B. E. 10------------- (W/Kg)

Donde E  es el espesor de la chapa en milímetros.

En este tipo de laminacion ordinaria no va a haber mucha diferencia si aislamos las chapas o no por la naturaleza de la misma, de todos modos si se quieren sacar la duda midan la corriente en vacío con las chapas sin aislar y aisladas.


----------



## powerful

Creo que tienes una confusión entre lo que es el hierro y el acero.

Principalmente, al Fe + 2% C se le conoce como acero, el porcentaje de los otros metales es mínimo.

Al Fe + (1% a 4%)Si, se le conoce como hierro silicoso, el porcentaje de los otros metales es mínimo.

El hierro dulce es el Fe con menos materiales en su composición, es el más puro, no sirve para hacer láminas porque es quebradizo, sirve para forjarlo en caliente, para hacer barras y masas.

La Wikipedia tómala como una referencia,"no tomes apie juntillas todo lo que te dice" habla de aceros silicosos cuando justamente el Fe silicoso lo que menos tiene es carbono porque aumenta la histéresis, entonces no podriamos llamarlo apropiadamente "acero al silicio" es una contradicción.

El término "acero dulce" es una contradicción, como te dije el hierro más puro es al que se conoce como "hierro dulce" ,no puede ser acero dulce , la característica del acero es el porcentaje de C que tiene el Fe.

He trabajado en una refineria en los primeros años de mi vida profesional y alguna experiencia tengo; sabes una cosa , a todo lo que se le coloca al Fe lo llaman "aceros al XXX" cuando el término más apropiado es "hierro al XXX" , te comento que es por marketing ya que el acero tiene más dureza que el hierro y el término ACERO está impregnado en el inconsciente colectivo como sinonimo de dureza!!!

Relajando la conversación , tenemos al popular personaje: "IRON MAN" , alguien lo llama hombre de hierro, todos lo llamamos hombre de acero. Recuerda STEEL: acero.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

ezavalla dijo:


> *Acá les dejo un link* reciente de ESP donde explica los problemas de los trafos de hornos de microondas y por que no conviene usarlos para otra que para la que fueron diseñados.



 me pareció interesante el informe, pero no e visto un post en este FORO que hable de que alguien probo armar un amplificador u otro aparato con un MOT





powerful dijo:


> He trabajado en una refineria en los primeros años de mi vida profesional y alguna experiencia tengo; sabes una cosa , a todo lo que se le coloca al Fe lo llaman "aceros al XXX" cuando el término más apropiado es "hierro al XXX" , te comento que es por marketing ya que el acero tiene más dureza que el hierro y el término ACERO está impregnado en el inconsciente colectivo como sinonimo de dureza!!!



creo que la diferencia es la rigidez porque uno soporta la flexión mientras que el otro no es bueno con la humedad


----------



## powerful

SSTC, "hierros" y "aceros" hay una gran diversidad para compararlos tan ligeramente.

SSTC, el problema con la reutilización de los trafos de uOndas(MOT) está fundamentalmente cuando se reutiliza el primario y sólo se rebobina el secundario.

Si se utilizan solo lás láminasde Fe-Si , se entrecruzan correctamente, se construye dentro de los estandares internacionales ISO, NEMA ,etc. ¡¡¡ no le veo problema alguno!!!.

Si queremos minimizar las interferencias de los trafos con los equipos de audio se recomiendalos trafos toroidales, eso es materia de otro post!!!

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Yo lo veo como que el MOT fue fabricado o diseñado solo para trabajar un par de horas y luego cortar como fusiona un microonda


----------



## powerful

SSTC, con lámina 1 3/4" carrete cuadrado hago unos trafos de 55Vac/300W para unos cargadores de baterias de telefonía. Utilizo láminas de grano orientado importadas que vienen del Brasil.

Tratando de bajar costos he utilizado láminas recicladas de MOT y para mi sorpresa funcionaron sin ningun problema. El único inconveniente que he encontrado es que buena parte de los núcleos vienen con el barniz quemado y el olor se hace evidente cuando se los hace trabajar. 

Si los núcleos de los MOT estan en buenas condiciones no tendrás problemas , en mi caso  prefiero utilizar las láminas vírgenes importadas por un tema de tiempo; romper el carrete, sumergir el núcleo en un disolvente , separar las láminas una por una con un cuchilla, escoger las que esten en buenas condiciones toma tiempo y muchas veces es lo que falta.

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## rubenchaco

Powerful los datos a que hice alusión fueron tomados del libro transformadores del ingeniero Francisco L. Singer no de wikipedia, que lastima que falleció sino le decía que estaba equivocado en sus conceptos.

Pero vamos a dejar la teoría y pasemos a la practica, tome el trafo en cuestión sin desarmarlo y un evariac, estos son los datos en vacío:

primario volts.............secundario volts................Ma primario

30................................330.....................................70

60................................580....................................130

90...............................870.....................................180

120............................1170.....................................260

150............................1450.....................................380

180............................1700.....................................740

210............................1980....................................2000

220............................1940....................................3000



con carga de 1K:

primario volts.......secundario volts........Ma primario..........Ma secundario

30............................160........................1400..........................160

60............................300........................2700..........................300

90............................400........................4000..........................400

Cual es tu lectura sobre estos datos?.


----------



## powerful

rubenchaco, no sé a que vienen tus mediciones y cuestionamiento. Yo también me nutrí de los conocimientos teóricos y prácticos del libro del ing. Singer, y te cuento mis primeros estabilizadores ferrorresonantes fueron gracias a su modelo de los dos transformadores acorazados que se restan, donde uno trabaja saturado resonando con el cond de ac y el otro en zona lineal.

Gracias a su información pude construir estabilizadores ferrorresonantes de 1, 2 y 3KVA con una precisión de 2.5% para un rango de variación de línea de +/- 25% y te estoy hablando de desarrollos de más de 15años.


----------



## darioreyes

hola. quiero saber si con este transformador de microondas, puedo obtener un transformador de 46v en cada extremo y un tab central con un amperio de 6 amperios.... es para un amplificador de 250w...
pero como también quiero hacer un transformador de 9v en cada extremo y tab central también quiero saber si se puede hacer con uno de estos...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

darioreyes dijo:


> hola. quiero saber si con este transformador de microondas, puedo obtener un transformador de 46v en cada extremo y un tab central con un amperio de 6 amperios.... es para un amplificador de 250w...
> pero como también quiero hacer un transformador de 9v en cada extremo y tab central también quiero saber si se puede hacer con uno de estos...



Si podes, pero lee un poco el tema porque son bastantes vueltas para que lo hagas solo sacando el secundario, en esta caso tenes que desarmar el tranformador para que puedas trabajar mejor. 

y por lo que te comento de leer es para saber bien si puede aguantar mas de 5 horas sin que esta sufre calentamiento


----------



## darioreyes

SSTC dijo:


> Si podes, pero lee un poco el tema porque son bastantes vueltas para que lo hagas solo sacando el secundario, en esta caso tenes que desarmar el tranformador para que puedas trabajar mejor.
> 
> y por lo que te comento de leer es para saber bien si puede aguantar mas de 5 horas sin que esta sufre calentamiento



aha re bien,,, otra cosa, se puede obtener esos voltios con el mismo alabre que trae el devanado secundario....


----------



## powerful

Si vas a construir un trafo de 46V-0-46V / 6A y quieres sacar del bobinado  9V-0-9V / XA , suma ambas potencias(92V x 6A + 18V x XA y dimensiona el nucleo. El primer tramo 9V-0-9V tiene que tener un calibre para 6A + XA , desde 9V hasta 46V solo con calibre para 6Amp,(Nº14AWg).

SALUDOS FORISTAS!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

darioreyes dijo:


> aha re bien,,, otra cosa, se puede obtener esos voltios con el mismo alabre que trae el devanado secundario....



se puede usar el alambre para volver a bobinar, pero no te va a soportar en lo que es amperaje por lo que seria mejor que busque en el BUSCADOR del FORO la *tabla de calibres* y veas cual es mejor. Recuerda que es para un amplificador y esto requieren mucha demanda 



perdon el señor *powerful* te dio unos exelentes datos leelo estan muy buenos


----------



## darioreyes

yo tengo uno que he comprado... pero lo que veo que las puntas del debanado primario tienen continuidad, esta bien esto, o esta fallado,,,
El primario es el alambre grueso no?


----------



## chacarock

mmmm,  si no me equivoco el primario es el alambre fino, casi siempre suele ser asi


----------



## jorger

chacarock dijo:


> mmmm,  si no me equivoco el primario es el alambre fino, casi siempre suele ser asi


Te equivocas.Recuerda que el trafo de microondas es elevador..


----------



## DOSMETROS

darioreyes dijo:


> yo tengo uno que he comprado... pero lo que veo que las puntas del debanado primario tienen continuidad, esta bien esto, o esta fallado,,,
> El primario es el alambre grueso no?


 
Es normal que de continuidad  , no sabrás si está bueno hasta que lo enchufes. 

*OJO que el secundario tiene 2.000 V , y eso es mortal !*


----------



## fredd2

Podes probarlo enchufandole en el primario 12v ac y en el secundario tendrias que tener +-120v ac, y si lo haces directamente sobre 220 ponele una lampara en serie, por si las moscas.
Saludos


----------



## darioreyes

fredd2 dijo:


> Podes probarlo enchufandole en el primario 12v ac y en el secundario tendrias que tener +-120v ac, y si lo haces directamente sobre 220 ponele una lampara en serie, por si las moscas.
> Saludos



A perfecto lo voy a provar con 12v ac


----------



## chacarock

jorger dijo:


> Te equivocas.Recuerda que el trafo de microondas es elevador..



gracias por la correccion jorger, 

saludos


----------



## fedelgrande14

Hola a todos, estoy construyendo un ampli de 3200 + 3200 wats reales, y como imaginarán el transformador que necesito es gigante, por eso se me ocurrió conseguir cuatro "E" de transformadores de microondas y hacer la fuente con eso, navegando por ahí encontré un tutorial que está muy bueno y facil de entender, les dejo el link del sitio para que lo visiten,... saludos desde Uruguay y cuando tenga fotos del ampli terminado las subo... 

http://www.instructables.com/id/Easiest-Microwave-MOT-SalvageRe-use-Tutorial/


----------



## DOSMETROS

Poniendo las 4 E enfrentadas de a dos tendrás una superficie de 3 cm por 7 cm por 2 nucleos aplilados = 42 cm²

42 por 42 por 0,8 = 1400 Watts y habría que revisar los cálculos de espiras porque al enfrentarle las otras 2 E va a quedar mas larga la longitud magnética.


----------



## ESKALENO

Los que se pueden reutilizar y no dan problemas son los que convierten 220V a 125V quitándole vueltas al secundario, debe de haber todavía por los rastrillos
Los de microondas no aguantan


----------



## fedelgrande14

Para DOSMETROS, los núcleos que conseguí son de 38 x 74 mm. 28,12 x 2 nucleos = 56,24 cm2. 56,24 x 56,24 x 0,8 = 2530w, creo que es así, corregime si mee equivoco. Supongo que 0,8 es un factor para calcular la potencia que puedee entregar el núcleo... siempre y cuando ese invento de poner las "E" enfrentadas funcione... Igual por lo que veo este transformador no me va a dar ni para un canal solo... por otro lado he desarmado por ejemplo potencias como la EX4000 de qsc que tiene dos transformadores (uno para cada canal) y son apenas mas grandes que el de un microondas, claro que esa qsc usa +46,+94, +142 Y -46, -94, -142... es un ampli clase "H"... el que yo hice es el clase "D" que está fabricando la TRIELL de Brasil.. entrega 3200w rms en 1 ohm. pero todavía no pude probar bien las placas porque no tengo una fuente tan poderosa. Yo necesito 100+100 DC, por lo que sería un transformador de 70+70 AC x 30 amperios para cada canal....
Si a alguien se le ocurre algo, que tire alguna idea...
Obviamente yo no pienso usar el primario del micro, voy a bobinar primario y secundario.
También creo que el material de las láminas del micro no son las mas efiientes para hacer un trafo de ampli, me parece que serían mas eficientes si fuesen con aleación de sílice... pero de donde sacar un trafo de aleación de sílice de ese tamaño???
Se agradecen opiniones e ideas!!!
Muchas gracias a todos los foristas, amigos, colaboradores, moderadores, administradores y a todos los que de una manera u otra siempre tratan de ayudar a los demás e incentivan a ahondar los conocimientos de esta disciplina tan maravillosa que es la electrónica!!!

Saludos desde Uruguay!!!


----------



## opamp

Creo que si te alcanzaría para 01 trafo de 3200W !!!,....el inconveniente que le veo es la UNIÓN entre las  E+E opuestas (se genera un entrehierro ya que no hay traslape entre las E) el entrehierro generado te introduce más perdidas y además tienes más  perdidas por aumento de la reluctancia (longitud mánetica).
Para unir las E tienes que prensarlas y correrles un cinturon de soldadura externamente (con soldura MIG)
la pierna central (donde vá la bobina) tiene que ser presionada por ambos lados con láminas de fierro de 2mm como mínimo.
Te digo que si te alcanzaría el bobinado porque ahora tienes el CARRETE del bobinado de doble longitud,...el asunto como te repito está en la union de las E .

Debido a las pérdidas que se ven incrementadas te recomiendo que al secundario le des 5% más de espiras que te dá el cálculo teórico .

saludos


----------



## fedelgrande14

Gracias OPAMP  por tu aporte, .. una pregunta, ¿y... si en vez de hacer uno con cuatro núcleos "E" de 70+70, hago dos transformadores de 70 volts usando solo dos "E" una a continuación de la otra y con sus respectivas "I" ???digo, se me ocurre esto para eliminar (odisminuir lo mas posible) la reluvtancia... sería hacer dos trafos de 220v a 70v poniendo los primarios en fase y los secundarios en contrafase para lograr los 70+70v ... tiene algo de lógica mi razonamiento??? saludos y nuevamente... MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODOS!!!!!


----------



## opamp

Te refieres  hacer la fuente positiva con un trafo de 1600W y la negativa con el otro trafo de 1600W y luego los unes como punto medio.  Creo que queda demasiado pequeño  para 1600W ;.... Colocando mas láminas utilizando tres trafos llegas a 1600W . Prueba con los cálculos teóricos ,....a priori creo que con 03 trafos llegas a 1600W.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

bueno compañeros hace poco   estaba con la misma idea de desarmar  un transformador   de horno microondas, je..je.. pues eso nucleos se ven muy buenos y estuve mirando  los post antes descritos donde comentan que este tipo de nucleos. solo se usan para potencias altas en cortos tiempos y bueno estuve consultando por alli  y para todo  hay  solución  primero desarme dicho transformador  y le saque ambos devanados, la idea era hacerlo  desde cero y la verdad me funciono muy bien. lo que hice fue conseguir un transformador que no estuviera soldado  como pude ver hay  modelos de hornos don de estos vienen solo  soldados en la parte inferior de su  base y solo metidos a presión  las E  y las L  fácil de desarmar jejje  bueno  ahora les dejo unas fotos de como  hice con este  anima lito es  entrelazar las chapas es el  mejor metodo las formulas las conseguí, con un amigo y hasta ahora ha trabajado  perfecta mente la imagen del bombillo  es su  consumo  al vacio  jeje practica mente nada el unico  detalle  por ser reducido  el espacio el voltage se limita pero  como  este lo  necesitaba para -+ 50 volt dc rectificados salio  bien sin problemas ayer consegui uno  mas gandesito  que ese jeje lo  boy a desarmar esta semana muy buenos nucleos



bueno estas son otras fotos  el trafo lo arme entrelasandolas chapas  las primeras fotos muestra el trafo con las e eun solo orden  pero solo era para medir la bobina que todo  saliera bien el otor  trafo  es demi  soldadora casera  que pienso cambiarle el sistema de  soldado  apinza que es mas facil  el amplificador quedo potente jeje tiene driver gallien krueger  y puesto  usb  listo pala foto


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se nota que lo trabajaste bien .

Estaría bueno que subas los cálculos de espiras y alambre , por si alguien quiere copiarlo

Gracias


----------



## juliangp

Muy bueno, yo tengo uno acá que según los calculos que saqué es de 450w, ahora tengo que separarle las chapas (cortar la soldadura) sacar los bobinados, hacer la formaleta y veo si puedo reciclar el alambre del primario que es bastante grueso, voy a ver si puedo separar las e y las i como hiciste vos pero sin desoldarlas del todo hacer los agujeros pasantes, para cuando las entrecruce le mando un tornillo pasante y quede bien fuerte! yo para las vueltas me baso en los cálculos de contruya su videorockola aunque nose que tan bien estén.

pd.: Se podrá agrandar el espacio de los bobinados de alguna manera? parece medio pequeño en el trafo que tengo...


----------



## opamp

Los huecos (ventana) no la puedes modificar, tienes que aumentar la cantidad de láminas para tener menos espiras .


----------



## juliangp

Como no creo que consiga un trafo igual tendría que hacer este con un calibre menor desperdiciando así potencia del núcleo :/


----------



## DOSMETROS

juliangp dijo:


> *hacer los agujeros pasantes*, para cuando las entrecruce le mando un tornillo pasante y quede bien fuerte!


 
 , se pone el núcleo en corto y recaliente


----------



## juliangp

Un transformador que tenía estaba armado así y no tenía ningún problema de calentamiento, será que estaban aislados los agujeros?


----------



## DOSMETROS

Una cosa es cuando ya vienen los agujeros hechos a balancín y la otra es cuando vos agujereas el transformador , que las rebabas se juntan


----------



## juliangp

Si, ya lo se a eso, pero una vez que separe las chapas del trafo le sacaría las rebabas a los agujeros de cada chapa, y sumergiria cada una en resina de pino disuelta en alcohol (como la formula del flux casero) pero mucho mas liviana


----------



## eusebio pacheco

juliangp dijo:


> Muy bueno, yo tengo uno acá que según los calculos que saqué es de 450w, ahora tengo que separarle las chapas (cortar la soldadura) sacar los bobinados, hacer la formaleta y veo si puedo reciclar el alambre del primario que es bastante grueso, voy a ver si puedo separar las e y las i como hiciste vos pero sin desoldarlas del todo hacer los agujeros pasantes, para cuando las entrecruce le mando un tornillo pasante y quede bien fuerte! yo para las vueltas me baso en los cálculos de contruya su videorockola aunque nose que tan bien estén.
> 
> pd.: Se podrá agrandar el espacio de los bobinados de alguna manera? parece medio pequeño en el trafo que tengo...



hola bueno los calculos que estan envideo rocola se asemejan  alosd que tengo  los consegui con unamigo  pronto  los subo  boy apasarlos apdf para que los veas  qwue son casi  iguales  yo particular mente  los compare y casi no hay  diferencias  esos te pueden servir  en cuanto al tornillo pasante en las fotos mias puedes veer que no lo  colque, pues alpasar le nucleo  no  creo que sea recomendable pues  no se si  generaria algun corto en  el nucleo  que despues en su funcionamiento  fuera apreciable  mejor para las chapas  haces como  yo  le coloque platinas y fije por fuera  haciendo  precion  ahora consegui uno  que es  igual a ese no esta soldado pero  si conseguis soldado, puedes usar nun motor tool para separar la soldaduras por l o genweral noe stan bien  profundas dichas soldaduras. y asi  es facil el mio  estaba soldado  leve mente por le lado pero  lo  separe de esa forma





juliangp dijo:


> Si, ya lo se a eso, pero una vez que separe las chapas del trafo le sacaría las rebabas a los agujeros de cada chapa, y sumergiria cada una en resina de pino disuelta en alcohol (como la formula del flux casero) pero mucho mas liviana



yo las deje igual que como  estaban de fabrica pues la separarlas solo les hacia un poquito d eprecion  y salian cada una  ellas ya tienes su aislante dielectrico de fabrica que por ciento  es muy bueno te recominedo  que lo uses asi  si  no  estoy en lo sierto  pueden correjir amigos del foro estamos para colaborarnos  un saludo


----------



## fedelgrande14

Hola amigos! les cuento que hice algunas pruebas y unos "inventos", conseguí los dos transformadores mas grandes que pude, para usar las "E" enfrentadas ... luego coloqué dos primarios en una de las "E" y otros dos primarios en la segunda "E", así como están, sin sacar vueltas ni rebobinar ni nada... Luego agarré un secundario de los de alambre mas gruesito que vi, y lo puse entre las dos "E" usándolo como primario, lo conecté a la red y me dio 6 volts en cada secundario... que hice? pues le saqué vueltas hasta que me entregó los 35 volts en cada secundario. Ya sé que lo ideal hubiese sido bobinar un primario con alambre un poco mas grueso y tener mas amperios disponibles pero les repito, fué una simple prueba y como lo dice el artículo es un transformador de bajo coste, y en mi proyecto solo gasté medio electrodo de soldar con eléctrica para soldar las dos "E".... El tema es que el transformador  entrega 35 + 35  y 35+ 35 que se pueden usar individuales o duplicar el amperaje poniéndolos en paralelo... En vacío el transformador no consume casi nada con una serie de 100 wats apenas se calienta el filamento, sin la serie el núcleo no se calienta nada... es de mencionar que le retiré las láminas que tiene entre primario y secundario.. les adjuto unas fotos para que vean como quedó el "engendro"... en la última foto está el detalle de la soldadura de las "E"...
Saludos desde Uruguay ...

Fede


----------



## Don Plaquetin

no me acuerdo que función cumplía las laminas del centro, pero cuando mas largo es el núcleo mas laminas tenia, por donde pasan las alambres       *_?_*


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

No he reconstruido ningun trafo de microondas, solo los he desmontado para recuperar el hilo de cobre, pero creo que a los que no les ha funcionado bien es porque hay que montar muy bien las laminas, y para ello hay que quitar bien las rebabas, sujetarlas bien y soldarlas bien y sin recalentar el nucleo.
Creo que se haria mejor con una MIG, es mas precisa la soldadura y se puede hacer sin recalentar tanto y sin tener que poner tanto "cordon" de soldadura.
Pero solo son suposiciones mias.

Te felicito por el excelente trabajo, eso demuestra que se puede utilizar cualquier nucleo de cualquier trafo, si se calcula bien, si se hacen unas pruebas preliminares y hace bien el trabajo.

Yo sigo con mis toroidales y bobinando con juego de muñecas a dos manos, ya termine uno de 110, 220, 380 a 12+12.
Tambien los he fabricado de 1000 W con variac de entrada de 0 a 220V y salida de 0-5V 300 A de 0-10V a 150 A y de 0-20V 75 A, durante intervalos de 1 minuto para pruebas de laboratorio, parecen maquinas de soldar con electrodos, ja, ja, ja . . .
Pero en los toroidales se pueden dimensionar mas los hilos de cobre y no se recalienta tanto el nucleo al sacarle un 50% mas de potencia en intervalos cortos.

Saludos y felicitaciones.


----------



## eusebio pacheco

hola compañero  buen sistema ese delos dos trafos unidos aunque nose si  asi no tenga perdidas en consumo me refiero  al tener una carga ya sea un amplificador u otra cosa, me gusto  la pladca es que esta de tras delos trafos es un clase d que tal trabaj tienes los diagrams de ese ampli  te lo agradesco


----------



## fedelgrande14

Hola Eusebio, te comento que esa fuente es para esas placas que ves, que son de una fábrica brasilera llamada Triell, en fin, son placas de 3500 wats rms en 1 ohmio, valen poco menos de 140 dólares cada una, pero claro, para que te de esa potencia tienes que tener una fuente gigante, y por eso estoy en busca de una solución barata.. el "engendro" que armé ese de las dos "E" ese transformador lo probé con este ampli y anda bien hasta unos 1000 wats luego se queda sin amperios y distorsiona el ampli... saludos a todos!!! p.d.: no tengo el esquemático del ampli, pero es similar a uno que están construyendo acá en foros de electrónica con el título "Amplificador HighEnd Clase D de 25W a 1250Wrms sólo con 2 MosFets N" en el foro Audio.

Fede...


----------



## Don Plaquetin

> "engendro" que armé ese de las dos "E" ese transformador lo probé con este ampli y anda bien hasta unos 1000 wats luego se queda sin amperios y distorsiona el ampli...



como que te quedas sin amperios 
te refieres a que se calienta el TR y se te cae la tensión del mismo


----------



## fedelgrande14

creo que el alambre del primario es muy fino y no proporciona los amperios esperados por eso cuando aumenta el consumo del amplificador y requiere mas amperios no los puede proporcionar y por eso distorsiona el ampli...saludos!


----------



## opamp

Amigo fedelgrande14, está sacando conclusiones no muy rigurosas y..... podría confundir a los compañeros menos inexpertos del Foro.

Si el primario tiene un alambre "muy fino" lo que aumentaría es la densidad de corriente : A/mm^2 con el consecuente incremento de la temperatura del bobinado,recuerde que los bobinados pueden trabajar a temperaturas sobre los 120ºC y no quemarse, los clase H toleran 180ºC( es obvio que nadie trabaja a esas temperaturas , a menos que el propósito sea calentar para reducir viscosidades, dilatar piezas ,etc. )........pero eso de "que no puede proporcionar los amperios" no tiene mucha "ciencia".


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Hay una regla que nunca falla, si el trafo "no puede" se le viene abajo la tension . . . 
. . . antes de quemarse.
Otra es que, lo primero que salta el el primario, simplemente porque el hilo es el mas fino y soporta mas tension, a pesar de que la potencia sea la misma en el primario que en el secundario.

Debes medir la tension del secundario, la alterna y la continua, a medida que aumentas la potencia, ver que es lo que falla, si es porque se viene abajo la tension de la fuente o es porque el ampli se viene abajo por otras causas.

Por cierto me gustaria saber como pruebas el ampli sin que se queje todo el barrio y se te venga abajo la casa.
Cuantos ohmios le pones de carga al ampli, es simulada o son altavoces reales. 
No me imagino como se prueba un ampli de esa potencia sin una sala acondicionada para ello. Lo mejor seria poner resistencias en serie-paraleo con un parlante de modo que le llegue solo un porcentaje de la potencia total pero pudiendo "oir" el sonido real.
Puedes aclarar esta parte ?



No habia leido la respuesta de Opamp.
Ciertamente los trafos pueden llegar a temperaturas de freidora antes de quemarse definitivamente.
El problema es que estamos hablando de un trafo con mucha "masa", o sea que cuando el hilo de cobre se pone a 180 grados por poner un ejemplo, hasta que se calienta el nucleo, o sea TODO EL TRAFO pasa un buen tiempo. A no ser que el hilo se caliente tanto que se corte o queme antes de llegar a calentar el nucleo de hierro con TODOS SUS KG.
Por lo que cuentas no es el caso.
Lo importante es medir la tension de secundario en alterna y continua que alimenta esa fuente, una fuente de alimentacion que podria utilizarse de "equipo de soldadura electrica" por su potencia.


----------



## fedelgrande14

Hola a todos, tal vez me expresé mal, lo que quice decir es que el transformador que hice no proporciona el amperaje necesario, y por eso al exigir el ampli distorsiona antes de entregar su máxima potencia... eso quise decir.... por otro lado lo que pienso es que el bobinado primario es de alambre muy fino, y si ese alambre fuese mas grueso tal vez el campo inducido sea un poco mas potente y como resultado tener mas amperios disponibles en el secundario... (es lo que pienso), tal vez sea un disparate lo que digo, pero bueno... es lo que se me ocurrió, mi intensión no es desinformar ni hacer perder el tiempo, olo aportar lo que pueda desde mi humilde postura y mis limitaciones...saludos a todos..



Para Chema... el ampli en primera instancia lo pruebo con una lampara en serie y sin carga, luego con una resistencia de carga que hice con varias resistencias en paralelo de calentador halógeno que compré en un cambalache por nada.. siempre con osciloscopio en la salida y con generador de onda senoidal en la entrada, generalmente los pruebo en 100hz, 1Khz, y 12Khz para tener una idea de como se comporta en las distintas frecuencias.... Luego de todo esto, saco un cable de 4mm de sección para el fondo de mi casa y le conecto 4 subs de 18 de 500wats rms y dos cajas de 2x15 pulgadas de graves con parlantes de 400wats rms, todos de marca Eminence. O sea que la carga es 1 ohmio, (lo que especifica el fabricante de la potencia)...y hace un poco de ruido si, pero es un ratito para probar, y acá en Uruguay no hay mucho control de esos temas, todo el mundo molesta a toda hora... es medio jodido eso, yo trato de molestar a nadie nunca, pero a veces tengo que probar alguna potencia que reparo y ...bueee que le vaqmos a hacer no? de igual forma les cuento las mediciones de las tensiones del trafo cuando las haga, por ahora estoy en un impass con este tema... 
Muchas gracias a todos por el asesoramiento y los consejos!!!!
Saludos desde Uruguay!!!

P:Me olvidé! Hoy es mi cumple!!! jaja!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si el primario fuera muy fino , la consecuencia sería calentamiento y quemazón ¿no?


----------



## opamp

fedelgrande14 en tu post 145 dices que sólo utilizaras el núcleo y "BOBINARAS" tanto el primario como el secundario,....pero en el post 159 nos comunicas que utilizaste el bobinado que ya vino con los trafos y además el secundario lo bobinas con un cable "gruesito",......creo que de allí parte el problema faltó cálculos para hallar las vueltas y los calibre.

Los bobinados de uWave son para trabajo intermitente, segundos , minutos, y los bobinados prim y secundario estan dimensionados para ese trabajo, subdimensionados y trabajando muy cerca de saturación.....................................................................................................SEúO.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica

Felicidades por tu cumple.
Seria intreresante que pusieras es esquema de la alimentacion.
Como tienes osciloscopio seria bueno tambien que mires la tensión continua, si tiene componente alterna grueso que afecte al buen funcionamiento del ampli.
Saludos a Uruguay.


----------



## meistersfu

Hola amigos, les comento mi problema, resulta que estoy tratando de hacer un inversor y para ello quiero utilizar un transformador de microondas, le quite el bobinado secundario y lo volví a bobinar, hasta ahí ningún problema, le conecto 220v en el primario y obtengo 12v en el secundario nuevo. El problema es al revés, al ingresar 12v en el secundario solo obtengo 170v en el primario, independiente de la cantidad de vueltas que le de al secundario, probé agregándole o quitandole vueltas y siempre lo mismo, el primario me sigue entregando 170v +-, por eso acudí a ustedes para que me orienten un poco, de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola.

De donde obtienes los 12Vca para alimentar el transformador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## meistersfu

Los obtengo desde otro transformador, el cual me entrega aproximadamente 13v.


----------



## elaficionado

Hola,

Haz medido los 13V cuando lo conectas al transformado (se mantiene o se baja el voltaje).
¿La medición la haces con carga o sin carga?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## meistersfu

Si he medido el voltaje el cual se mantiene, y en la salida del elevador he realizado las mediciones con carga (ampolleta incandescente de 40w, la cual apenas enciende) y sin carga, con los mismos resultados.


----------



## ecotronico

hola a todos.

meistersfu: por favor mide la corriente del primario cuando lo conectas a 220Vca.
tal vez el primario está con mucha pérdida.


----------



## meistersfu

lo revisare metalmetropolis, pero lo que me llama la atención es que como transformador reductor funciona sin problemas y todo de acuerdo a los calculo que saque, pero al revés siempre me entrega 170v.


----------



## opamp

Esos trafos estan bobinados con B cercanos a 15000 Gauss y tienen shunt magnetico, estan saturados.


----------



## Q23

Transformador de microondas para uso continuo, idea. 

Buen día... Quisiera que revisen mis cálculos y me aclaren unas dudas, por favor, no soy experto, pero me gusta estudiar.

Debido a que los transformadores de microondas no cumplen con las recomendaciones de diseño, la potencia del mismo no concuerda con los cálculos normales. Esta diseñado para usos momentáneos, no funciona bien en uso continuo, se calienta mucho. 

Pienso hacer que se pueda usar de forma continua de la siguiente manera: 

El Area del núcleo es de 21cm² (restándole 8% por posibles perdidas en el armado del mismo) aplicando la formula 'Área= √w' 21cm² equivalen a 441w máximos, tomare 400w intentado acercarme más a un valor real.

Si conecto el primario del transformador a la toma de corriente de 110volt, este produce 0,8 volt por cada vuelta en el secundario. Calculare la cantidad de vueltas del primario con esos datos. 

N1/N2= V1/V2 => N1= V1.N2/V2 ... N1= 110v.1/0,8= 137,5 vueltas. 

La relación vueltas volt del trafo calculada de manera habitual, es de 2 vueltas por voltio, (42/21cm2). ¿La constante 'k' es 37,54 o 42? 

Como el transformador se calienta, imagino que es por una sobrecarga. Así que calcularé el voltaje del primario con estos datos. 

V1= V2.N1/V2 => V1= 1.137/2= 68,75volt. 

El bobinado primario debería ser alimentado con 68,75volt. 

Los Amperes en el primario serian: I =400w/110V = 3,6A 

110 - 68,75= 41,25 volts demás.  Esta es la sobrecarga que considero responsable del calentamiento. 

Ahora calculo la resistencia necesaria con la ley de ohm.

R= V/I => 41,25v/3,6A = 11,5 ohm.

Y su potencia: w= 41,25. 3,6= 148,5w 

El tranformador quedaría con: 400w -148,5w= 251,5w de potencia. 

Un 62,8% de la potencia total. Se estarían perdiendo 37,2% en la resistencia.

Al final, no es muy eficiente pero quiero saber si en teoria mis calculos estan bien. 

¿Si se le conecta un dimmer al primario y se regula a 68 volts daría el mismo resultado? 

Sólo utilizo procedimientos básicos y lo que he aprendido leyendo. Gracias por leer.


----------



## opamp

Hola, empleando la fórmula ampliamente conocida:
#e = V x 10^8  / (4.44  x Sfe x B x f )
Reemplazando: #e= 137.5 , V=110 , Sfe=21 , f=60Hz al despejar B , obtenemos; 
B = 14,300Gauss( muy próximo a Bsaturación), algo alto para una chapa tán común y corriente como son las de los hornos u ondas.
En un comentario que mandaron a Moderación, te comenté que rebobines primario y secundario según indican en el Foro, donde aplican un B de 10000G (1 Tesla )y se aplican los factores"K" que mencionas, particularmente empleo un hierro silicoso de mejores prestaciones , de mayor B y menores pérdidas.
Saludos!!!


----------



## el prinsipe

El problema del transformador de microondas está en la bobina primaria,  unos dicen que es 120 Volts pero no llega , llega cómo a 100 Volts , digo ésto porque le hice una bobina  en el secundario de 12 Volts guiándome por los cálculos de una página de bobinados de transformadores , y cuando aplico 12 Volts en el secundario tengo  100 Volts en el primario , lo normal sería tener 120 Volts porque los transformadores se comportan como inversores , tan bien enrollé una cuantas espiras sin hacer cálculos en el secundario y  medí el voltaje en el secundario  y me daba 12 Volts,  después le metí  12 Volts al secundario y se ponía en corto la bobina secundaría , o sea la primera bobina que hice si era de 12 Volts pero como al primario de 100 le estaba llegando 100 Volts tenía en el secundario con 16 Volts, y la segunda bobina que hice  sin calculo que me daba una lectura de 12 Volts era de menos Volts, lo que pasa que como estaba llegandole a la bobina primaria que es 100 Volts 120 tan bien aumenta un poquito el voltaje en el secundario y el consumo, también ésta prueba se hizo agarrando dos transformador de microondas y haciéndole las  bobinas secundarias a cada uno,  uno con los cálculos de la página y el otro   sin cálculo , casualidad que me dió 12 Volts , espero me hayan entendido , yo lo hice  de esa forma y se siente la diferencia , calienta un poquito menos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola Chicos , los transformadores de Microondas trabajan propositalmente con su flujo magnectico bien saturado , asi si gaña una mejor regulación de las tensiónes de salida con variaciones de la RED local.
Como sienpre lo tienpo normal de funcionamento de un horno de Microondas es muy pequeño ( nomas que alguns minutos) y tanbien esporadico ( non continuo) lo transformador soporta trabajar con esa sobrecarga por mucho tienpo sin estropiarse.
Una dica que sienpre dejo aca por lo Foro es sacar las dos "trampas magnecticas" que hay en las ventanas del nucleo entre los dos devanados (primario y secundario) .
Esas "trampas magnecticas" son dos pedazoz de hierro y si quedan entre los dos devanados , su función es aumentar aun mas la saturación del flujo magnectico .
Sin els lo transformador seguramente funciona mas frio (sin si recalientar demasiadamente mismo sin carga).
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

